# Post your 'tacticals'



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, been wanting to do this for a while, but been afraid I would want yet ANOTHER watch. Maybe a 'must have'. The proverbial "that is the last one"..

My problem is that I can't afford an SMG-1 TAC, so I am forever trying to find something that will scratch that itch, within my extremely rigid budget.

So, let's see your 'tacticle' watches! No real parameters, just whatever your definition of tacticle is.

Mine, due to my work, is that it is a dive watch (at least to 75'), mostly dark, have decent lume (or light in the case of digitals), and most importantly can take a beating...

Some of these I no longer have.. I also have about 20 G-shocks which should be here, but I haven't taken any pictures of them..

here goes:

Modified Frankenmonster on grey zulu:










Bathys 100 Fathom










Sinn 656



















Sinn U-1



















Schaumburg aquablack two (pic from watchbuys)










IWI MARINE DIVER GMT










CWC diver (kind of shiny, but cool!)










Marathon Navigator










Casio Protrek










Suunto Vector










Marathon TSAR










YOUR TURN!!


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

_OHHH..."*TAC*-ticles!"_

Darn Paul, you had me worried for a minute. I haven't got any of those kind of pics in my profile. I was gonna ask the GF to help me out, but now that I know what you want...I can scratch up a pair of these pics all by myself.

Be back in a few. ;-)


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



hazmatman said:


> _OHHH..."*TAC*-ticles!"_
> 
> Darn Paul, you had me worried for a minute. I haven't got any of those kind of pics in my profile. I was gonna ask the GF to help me out, but now that I know what you want...I can scratch up a pair of these pics all by myself.
> 
> Be back in a few. ;-)


LMAO!! As soon as I posted the thread, I saw my mistake. Should have just written "TAC's. If you want to post pictures of something else, please do it on one of Yamahaki's threads or maybe Ian's..;-)


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



deepcdvr said:


>


Whew, at first I thought you said "testicles". :rodekaart

Actually, I gotta call foul on your thread Master Chief. You work on a sub ... EVERY watch you wear is tactical. ;-)

I don't have any of those hi speed, lo drag PVD boys, but these are my main Police/SWAT watches ....




























- David


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

In my mind Tactical really = G Shock, but since this is a dive watch forum let's try these:


----------



## dbrad95 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Great shots Paul, good idea for a thread...

Here are mine:










I love the SMG-1 also, but could never buy one for that $$$. The O7 is my stand-in










The GSAR and MKII Blackwater are great military watches.


















I consider the U2 a great beater because of its ridiculous level of over-engineering.










This one has spent more time in the field than all the others:









Finally, the Casio Pro-trek. Don't wear this one much anymore as I favor the Suunto Core.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

need to get a mod to alter the header on this one paul. I also thought you wanted pics of my testicles. there not pretty.:-d


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



yamahaki said:


> need to get a mod to alter the header on this one paul. I also thought you wanted pics of my testicles. there not pretty.:-d


If you guys want to post your testicles, I guess that would be ok, but there is always SOMEONE who would complain..


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



deepcdvr said:


> If you guys want to post your testicles, I guess that would be ok, but there is always SOMEONE who would complain..


:-d


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



Biginboca said:


> I


Man, I want one of those B&R straps..


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

for what I do, automatics don't work. they will slow down and sometimes will just stop so I wear a quartz, even then I rarely wear a watch while on the bike. but for a watch that can take a serious beating while doing track days in the car, I wear a marathon sar. anything bigger gets hung up in the driving gloves.


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Camera is dead, but here is what I can "ante up" that I had hidden away in me olde profile:


























Not much, but enough to play for a few hands.

I found a couple more to bump the pot...









The one is actually Liz's pic, but I still have these pieces kitted out just as she had them...









The Yellow FrankenTuna...not SO Tactical, but I wear a suit, drive a desk and knock on doors. They know I'm coming. :-( But still, they are not always ready ;-)


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

This one:










Might be a little shiny to be live up to your tactical moniker deepc', but it more than lived up to these tasks in Thailand - recreational diving, motorbiking, off-roading, sunbathing, boozing and womanizing. They're all tactical activities in my book:-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



hazmatman said:


>


That Sinn WILL be mine one day.... (well, maybe not _yours_...)


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Crushed Coral (May 15, 2008)

The O7 for me


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

*tritiums*

I need to get these guys more wrist time...they get way too much drawer time.


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



deepcdvr said:


> That Sinn WILL be mine one day.... (well, maybe not _yours_...)


Paul, you're welcome to look at mine and check the time; but, do please get one of your own ;-). I'd really like to keep mine.

So think twice before you plan a nocturnal visit...there is anti-sub netting in the creek behind my house! We are experts in green & brown water ops around here. [_Annapolis is the drinking town with a sailing problem, so watch out. Drunks fall overboard regularly...one might hit you!_ ;-)]

The 857 is my MOST comfortable watch and I continously fall back into wearing it. I can wear this thing all day and well into the wee hours, and never feel like I need to adjust it or take it off. It hugs my wrist, it's low profile and does snag on equipment, the U1 rubber strap and the large Sinn deployment are just a pleasure to wear. Good lume, quickly legible.

It's probably my fav piece!

How 'bout another quick peek? Shall we?


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

HAHA... Falling drunks I can take!

Not fair on the picture, though... Yes the 757/857 have been my grails forever. The 757 was the reason I even started this silly watch business and I STILL don't have one!!

I thought I was over the 'craving' until I got a U-1 from Sean. Absolutely unbelievable watch. Bullet proof. It brought me right back to why I love the brand so much to begin with. Completely over-engineered..|>

I agree on the deployant. If sized right, it is the most comfortable band out there, imo.



hazmatman said:


> Paul, you're welcome to look at mine and check the time; but, do please get one of your own ;-). I'd really like to keep mine.
> 
> So think twice before you plan a nocturnal visit...there is anti-sub netting in the creek behind my house! We are experts in green & brown water ops around here. [_Annapolis is the drinking town with a sailing problem, so watch out. Drunks fall overboard regularly...one might hit you!_ ;-)]
> 
> ...


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> YOUR TURN!!


Very cool there Master Chief! Lot's of great watches. I see you're embarked on the USS Hawaii in this shot instead of the usual USS Virginia. How's the Goat Locker over there? Private staterooms? A snooker table? Do they still have steward mates at your beck and call? Do those things have a Lido Deck? :-d Good to finally see more of you than just your skinny wrist. :-! Take care my fine Navy friend.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

Not sure which ones qualify as tactical, but here are a couple that might. I currently own these.

















I used to own these.


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



deepcdvr said:


> HAHA... Falling drunks I can take!
> 
> Not fair on the picture, though... Yes the 757/857 have been my grails forever. The 757 was the reason I even started this silly watch business and I STILL don't have one!!
> 
> ...


_Completely over-engineered..|>_

Don't you just love the Germans!!! :-! Technical, understated, over-engineered, form following function, blast-rated watches. Sweet! When in doubt, go German; if it's broke, you can still beat them to death with it. A Sinn has been my fallback position since I got my first. The 857 replaced my 103 which replaced my Arktis, which actually replaced my beater old Aqualand.

If you are set on getting one new, there is a price increase coming again for us poor dollar-based buyers on 1 Sep (sorry); but, a 757/857/856 tends to pop up about every other week on the sales forum.

Good luck in your hunt. |>


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

*I only have a couple I'd call "tactical". A Luminox 8202:









And this 44mm Hamilton Field Mechanical with an ETA 6497:








*


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

UDT...oldie but I think a goodie. EZM1 as well.


----------



## Erpardo (Jul 15, 2008)

I think that you call "tacticle" a sort of "military watch". Sorry if I am wrong, but I hope you like them, including the Omega brothers


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

Erpardo said:


> I think that you call "tacticle" a sort of "military watch". Sorry if I am wrong, but I hope you like them, including the Omega brothers
> View attachment 123835
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice set of "tacticles". Is the Breguet a Type XX?


----------



## Doug (Aug 20, 2007)

Testes...Testes...One...Two...Three?


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow.. Can't believe some of the watches showing up here...

UDT chronosport? Now that takes me back..


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

vjb.knife said:


> Not sure which ones qualify as tactical, but here are a couple that might. I currently own these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you've obviously hit all the right buttons...

Did you have the Marcello C bead blasted? EXCELLENT!

If you ever want to get rid of any of them, let me know! You can have my house...:-x


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

ScottoLaw said:


> Oldie but I think a goodie.


Very sweet!


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

Here are a few of mine (past and present) that I think qualify. b-)





































Past:


----------



## goneontheroad (Apr 25, 2008)

hmm. tacticals. tacticles? 
reminds me of an episode of that cartoon on comedy central. the underwater base thing. when they're fighting the giant squid. 
"grab his tentacles!"
"heh, yea, and tell him to cough."

























that that and that. 
sinn u1? why not.


----------



## SlipKid (Jan 8, 2007)

My Seiko's on Zulu's..........................


----------



## Al G. (Feb 8, 2006)

I would consider these Tactical to one deggree or another.


----------



## scbo (Jan 22, 2008)

My fully modded OD Monster by Bob Thayer. Its been through alot of doors


----------



## Mith (Sep 15, 2007)

My SMG-1 Tactical....as good as it gets ;-)


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Well, you've obviously hit all the right buttons...
> 
> Did you have the Marcello C bead blasted? EXCELLENT!
> 
> If you ever want to get rid of any of them, let me know! You can have my house...:-x


Yeah I sent the MarcelloC Tridente to IWW where Jack replaced the date wheel to a black background model, remove the cyclops magnifier and the do their Stealth-max beadblast and black PVD mod. I sold it about a year ago the SMG-1 is also long gone. It was one of the first ones made; I had it for a while but never warmed up to it.


----------



## Al G. (Feb 8, 2006)

Mith said:


> My SMG-1 Tactical....as good as it gets ;-)


ABSOLUTELY!!! Very Nice!
Al


----------



## TMW (Jan 24, 2007)

Some more...my "trifecta" of tacticals...


----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

Here are my two go-to watches for rough duty:


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Paul,

I first saw the UDT when I was training at Newport RI. I should have gone for it then, but on my government salary at the time...fuggetaboutit. I was able to pick one up many years later. Great watch, but a bit "tiny" by today's standards.

Thank you for your service.

Scott



deepcdvr said:


> Wow.. Can't believe some of the watches showing up here...
> 
> UDT chronosport? Now that takes me back..


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi HazMat,

Glad you like the UDT. Here are some better pics. Had this one a long time. BTW, you all have some great looking watches!!

Regards
Scott


----------



## Ian Kremke (Mar 9, 2006)

Choice of champions :-d


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Call me John Kruk, but I only have one "tactical."


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

Doug said:


> Testes...Testes...One...Two...Three?


LOL:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

*This is one of the best threads in a long time.*

I'm wearing this:

PVD'd EZM1










But sometimes I wear this:

SandY 660










Cheers,
Rafael T


----------



## ksv123 (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome thread.

I don't know if any of these count, but what the heck.


----------



## goneontheroad (Apr 25, 2008)

already posted my testicles. but just had to say...
nice "all the best cowboys have Chinese eyes" there, gunwale. 
great album, shame it was made a year before i was born. 

hey, i'm sure there's been threads about it. i never watched that show "24" but they've made a big deal about his watch. was it a phantom? 
i know he had a fake rolex, and a special ops. what was the kobold he had? i remember an article about the guy who currently owns it, but i forget...

also, how could they tell it was a fake rolex? i mean... how could you tell just from screen shots?


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

goneontheroad said:


> already posted my testicles. but just had to say...
> nice "all the best cowboys have Chinese eyes" there, gunwale.
> great album, shame it was made a year before i was born.
> ____________________________
> ...


----------



## euthymic (Jun 1, 2007)

Approved for Eurofighter use :-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

TMW said:


> Some more...my "trifecta" of tacticals...




Where - exactly - do you live? b-)


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Surprised I haven't seen more digitals on here like G-shocks..:think:


----------



## alanlocal80 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Paul, you make want to hurl....*

You keep saying just one more, just one more and that's it....then this! o|

You are a Sadistic, cheap-booze swilling, out-for-a-good-time, no bar-tab-paying, chicken-wing eating, salty-sea-dog, if I ever met one. (But, I mean that the nicest possible way...) :-d

(Just saying this because I'm jealous.)

Best regards,
Alan


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Paul, you make want to hurl....*



alanlocal80 said:


> You keep saying just one more, just one more and that's it....then this! o|
> 
> You are a Sadistic, cheap-booze swilling, out-for-a-good-time, no bar-tab-paying, chicken-wing eating, salty-sea-dog, if I ever met one. (But, I mean that the nicest possible way...) :-d
> 
> ...


I know... I've got it bad. This thread is just like sticking a marlin spike in my eye.

Oh, by the way, thanks for the kind words. You are the only guy on this site that has actually met me, so the others will just have to take your word and believe that I am as nice as you portray me to me. I actually thought I was worse. By the way, I HAVE paid my bar tab -at least the one I remember..


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

*Is this Tacticular enough for ya?*










It does get a little sweaty under that rubber strap, _got powder?_


----------



## alanlocal80 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just waiting for my Tudor 7928 to get back from Re-Hab. My Dad wore it for 2-tours of Viet-Nam. It will be "Back-from-Jack" in a couple of weeks. I joke about it, saying almost 40-years later, it developed a "Drinking Problem." But truly, no other watch I have seen has as much significance, or provenence, for that matter. At least to me

I'll give you a call when it comes in and maybe we can grab a few brews, assuming you are around. 

Best Regards,
Alan


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Surprised I haven't seen more digitals on here like G-shocks..:think:


I love this thread!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=89987&highlight=marines


----------



## MMCGINN (Feb 12, 2008)

"Frankenmonster" on a Zulu


----------



## seandavid010 (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's mine. The G-Shock Mudman on a Zulu (which was a surprisingly complicated conversion, btw.) I like it because when I wear it I don't have to worry about it at all.

A quick shot:









In its element (During a hike out to Grizzly lake in Yellowstone a few weeks ago)


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## caffeinated (Dec 28, 2006)

Right now this:



And this:



I plan to order a MKII Seafighter soon, which I will use as my field watch. I like that it has the day as well as the date. It's easy to lose track in the field. I also keep a Suunto Vector with me.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

alanlocal80 said:


> Just waiting for my Tudor 7928 to get back from Re-Hab. My Dad wore it for 2-tours of Viet-Nam. It will be "Back-from-Jack" in a couple of weeks. I joke about it, saying almost 40-years later, it developed a "Drinking Problem." But truly, no other watch I have seen has as much significance, or provenence, for that matter. At least to me
> 
> I'll give you a call when it comes in and maybe we can grab a few brews, assuming you are around.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, my friend! At least post a pic of the Tudor when you get it..


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

seandavid010 said:


> Here's mine. The G-Shock Mudman on a Zulu (which was a surprisingly complicated conversion, btw.) I like it because when I wear it I don't have to worry about it at all.
> 
> A quick shot:
> 
> ...


That's cool.. I have a bunch of G's and only have one on velcro.. Best diving watch if you have a free hand to push the button while working under water..:-!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

I wish I had something "tacti-_cool"_ to post. This is about as close as I've got.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

That is VERY cool..



subkrawler said:


> I wish I had something "tacti-_cool"_ to post. This is about as close as I've got.


----------



## esantelli (May 7, 2007)

Here are a few which maybe tactical in nature
current and past friends(I wish I still had most of them)


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

My Tactical nautica

On Olive green

















On Grey









On Black


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

It's wonderful to have a a couple of tacticles. Here are a few tacticals:


















































































*Oops:*


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

A few of mine!


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Willieboy said:


> It's wonderful to have a a couple of tacticles. Here are a few tacticals:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill,

Your picture taking is really improving!! Excellent pics! Gotta love that computer...|>


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

zedd said:


> My Tactical nautica
> 
> On Olive green
> 
> ...


VERY COOL! What is the diameter of that one?


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Paul. I recently purchased a cheap tripod which has eliminated my over-caffinated hands from the equation when taking pictures.

Great thread BTW. Your collection is really excellent.


----------



## kw1 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Willieboy said:


> Thanks Paul. I recently purchased a cheap tripod which has eliminated my over-caffinated hands from the equation when taking pictures.
> 
> Great thread BTW. Your collection is really excellent.


Thanks, although I wish I could say I was 'done' o|

I didn't include any pics of my G's because they are just about all at work.. I own a couple of mudman watches and about a dozen others in a drawer....


----------



## paulsax (Mar 24, 2008)

quite a thread. clearly tactical covers rather a lot of ground. way back when I used to have to be tactical the conventional wisdom was that digital watches did not work well as they often took two hands to determine the time. On that I might add that you cant use them a back up (oh sh*t) compass. I think options will rightly vary as there is no one tactical senario. Oh and the velcro straps were often frowned upon as apparently they would give you up due to the noise. I suspect that few will get within velcro noise range of a bad guy and feel the need to check the time...........

lots of nice pictures everyone.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

paulsax said:


> quite a thread. clearly tactical covers rather a lot of ground. way back when I used to have to be tactical the conventional wisdom was that digital watches did not work well as they often took two hands to determine the time. On that I might add that you cant use them a back up (oh sh*t) compass. I think options will rightly vary as there is no one tactical senario. Oh and the velcro straps were often frowned upon as apparently they would give you up due to the noise. I suspect that few will get within velcro noise range of a bad guy and feel the need to check the time...........
> 
> lots of nice pictures everyone.


Excellent points! Which is why in the water, if I know I'll have two hands to work with, I'll wear a G. If not, I have a wide range of others... On land, my Tsar has served me well. Turned 'face down' and under the cuff of my bdu's, it's a perfect tool. An optional cover for the brightness of the trit tubes is a small piece of red plastic (like saran wrap) stuck to the glass. It masks the light enough to see from close up, but not far away..|>

To be honest, though, I really started this thread to see some cool watches that I can't afford b-)


----------



## ttomczak (May 11, 2008)

Here are mine...


----------



## Gimmeabreak (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. 5 pages of hard-core horological erotica. Beautiful watches and great pics. My new TSAR will be here next week. Til then I'm hanging out in this thread.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

heres some.


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

*Vixa, Sinn, UTS, even a cool Luminox. A lot of great watches Sean. If I had my pick, I love the Nivrel. Probably never have the opportunity and cash for a Wild Sea but there are still Red Sea and South Sea Nivrels to be had new.*


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> VERY COOL! What is the diameter of that one?


Thanks 
46mm, 54mm including the crown.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

last year, watchbuys clearanced the wildsea out for 990.00 I bought 2 and sold one. its a nice 1000m tank.


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

yamahaki said:


> heres some.


What watch is that? The strap on that is nuts. Delaurian?


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

no on the strap. the watch is a schaumburg.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Why did I start this post!?? I'm not going to get anything done today...

Sean, you're killing me..


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Why did I start this post!?? I'm not going to get anything done today...
> 
> Sean, you're killing me..


I have over 150 watches paul. its a sickness:-d


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello Y. 150 watches! You're the man! My hero, my mentor! Only 135 to go!
regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

you should have been here last fall and the beginning of 2008. I went on a buying spree from hell.:-d


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello Y, you should get the widest angle lens you can find &take a pic of all your stash! Would like to see that....besides one can't have too many watches!
regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

*Wait, Wait. I've got one more!*

Hot off the press, another IWW masterpiece.

A Rolex Submariner Date finished in PVD. Details and a review later, when I actually have it in my hands.



















Just in time for Labor Day Weekend.

I think I'm done, now.

No more watches.

Cheers,
Rafael T


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Wait, Wait. I've got one more!*

That is VERY cool! I have a couple of watches I want PVD'd...

Rolex on orange rubber... |>

BTW, you are not "done" o|



Rafael_T said:


> Hot off the press, another IWW masterpiece.
> 
> A Rolex Submariner Date finished in PVD. Details and a review later, when I actually have it in my hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Just got this cheap, cool quartz today!

I'll post a thread about it later..


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



DMB said:


> Whew, at first I thought you said "testicles". :rodekaart
> 
> Actually, I gotta call foul on your thread Master Chief. You work on a sub ... EVERY watch you wear is tactical. ;-)
> 
> ...


That LumiNox is STUDLY!!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

haha... Just realized my leg is in the picture of my newest beater...what a moron. I think my village is calling :-s


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Why did I start this post!?? I'm not going to get anything done today...
> 
> Sean, you're killing me..


If "watch ****" was illegal, Sean would get the death penalty!:roll|:rodekaart


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Wait, Wait. I've got one more!*



Rafael_T said:


> Hot off the press, another IWW masterpiece.
> 
> A Rolex Submariner Date finished in PVD. Details and a review later, when I actually have it in my hands.
> 
> ...


That is awesome, Raf! My "mil-shark" should arrive from Jack today, but I guess it wasn't a significant enough project for him to snap a pic before sending it out.....o| Still can't wait!!!!!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

tallguy said:


> If "watch ****" was illegal, Sean would get the death penalty!:roll|:rodekaart


LMAO... He's the reason I'm even on this damn site!


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

Damn! 
How many $$ worth of sweet looking hardware are in this thread alone :-!
You blokes make it very hard to keep $$ in my wallet...

Nothing special here but for what it's worth here are my two on-duty watches (not counting the G-Shock).... the Traser is an old faithful that has taken some big hits over the years and never let me down... the TSAR is a new addition which I'm loving so far.



















I've been thinking about getting the Traser PVD coated :think: any recommendations on who does that sort of thing?

Cheers guys!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice...

I looked at one of those trasers today.. They are 40 mm right?



GGD said:


> Damn!
> How many $$ worth of sweet looking hardware are in this thread alone :-!
> You blokes make it very hard to keep $$ in my wallet...
> 
> ...


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

b-)


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Wait, Wait. I've got one more!*



Rafael_T said:


> Hot off the press, another IWW masterpiece.
> 
> A Rolex Submariner Date finished in PVD. Details and a review later, when I actually have it in my hands.
> 
> ...


No way. You sir deserve a pat on the back. I like to see people grab their ***** every now and then and take a gamble. Awesome! :rodekaart


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> I looked at one of those trasers today.. They are 40 mm right?


Hey mate - the actual bezel is 40mm.. the overall width from edge to edge including crown is about 45mm.

any thoughts on who I could get in touch with about PVD-ing it for me?

Cheers.


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

*PVD Service*



GGD said:


> any thoughts on who I could get in touch with about PVD-ing it for me?
> 
> Cheers.


IWW could certainly do it, but it would make more economic sense to buy one that has been PVD'd at the factory.

One could find a Luminox Stealth on eBay for about 200 bucks. PVD service is currently running about 500+.

Or, you could get it Teflon-coated.

Good Luck.
Rafael T


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks Raf :-! Will check it out.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> Nice...
> 
> I looked at one of those trasers today.. They are 40 mm right?


I have a P6500 and it's 43mm. Most Trasers are 43mm, but their chronograph is smaller. I think Luminox makes some larger diameter gassers.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Willieboy said:


> I have a P6500 and it's 43mm. Most Trasers are 43mm, but their chronograph is smaller. I think Luminox makes some larger diameter gassers.


Yeah, I was looking at a large (44mm) luminox - the f-117. Pretty much exactly what I need for certain things that negate the marathons, but I just can't buy a watch from a company that has a whole line called 'navy seals'. Not really 'cause I care one way or another, more because of where I work. Nobody in my compound would wear a luminox.. Kind of funny when you think about it! Great watch and they probably sold a zillion of them for putting the Seal logo on them, but now real seals won't wear them...:think:


----------



## milox (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## vininull (May 12, 2008)

My favorite and most practical tactical watch...


----------



## goneontheroad (Apr 25, 2008)

hey, plus a Surefire and an Emerson in there. someone knows what they're doing. 

"practical tactical" - now we're talkin. i'm surprised there hasn't been more G-shocks. i own one that i NEVER wear, but you always hear they're the best tactical, can't-kill-it watch.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

goneontheroad said:


> hey, plus a Surefire and an Emerson in there. someone knows what they're doing.
> 
> "practical tactical" - now we're talkin. i'm surprised there hasn't been more G-shocks. i own one that i NEVER wear, but you always hear they're the best tactical, can't-kill-it watch.


hey, how do you like that divergraph??


----------



## Armatus (Nov 26, 2007)

Here are some of mine. I love the aqualand but the lume is a bit old and poor for serious 'jobs' so I prefer to wear the protrek or mudman when working outside the office.

I also much prefer quartz for tactical or law enforcement work - accuracy 
is essential for a number of things from operations to forensic applications.

Great thread!


----------



## goneontheroad (Apr 25, 2008)

yea, my Divergraph has practically been retired, already. after owning it for about 3 weeks, the chronograph second hand fell off. rather than send it back to Gnomonwatches, i figured it was an easy enough fix to get it down at a local jewelers. 

they massacred it. the chrono hand is...a joke. you know in old cartoons when someone got pricked by a pin, or sword and it's all crooked and jagged after the big "boink" sound? it looks like that. most of the chrono features no longer worked. it stopped counting, or returned to anywhere it wanted to when reset. 
i could no longer adjust the date. and the minute-hand tubes was damaged during the replacement. 

lastly, when i went to adjust the time one day. i pulled the entire crown/stem clean out. 

i'm supposed to be sending it back, but since then i've gotten the SKX007 and the Sinn U1. so i just haven't gotten around to that, yet. 

so i'm a little partial in my opinion of the divergraph. i think it woulda been a nice watch, if this didn't happen.


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Just grabbed this one. I wrote up a review and did a separate post.

Regards
Scott


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

goneontheroad said:


> i think it woulda been a nice watch, if this didn't happen.


LOL!! You are much nicer than I would be, although I know guys that swear by them...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

00Photo said:


>


WOW! That 657 s is gorgeous!! 

I had a 657 for about a week... GREAT, German, over-engineered watch...:-d

My deployant (on my U-1) is my favorite band.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Not sure if this is really tactical but anyway here's my G-Shock Men In Khaki Mudman with a tactical flashlight (SF M2 Centurion) and Meade monocular...


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's some oldies but goodies. Each with a rich history of military service...










This is my newest wrist hog...










Not as cool as Duarte's though. :-(


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

There are some real awesome looking watches posted in this thread. Thanks to everyone for posting pics. Top Bo, you have some nice watches there yourself! I love the 300T. Very sweet. Are you anywhere near Guinand Watch Company? I recently received their catolog and like a few pieces. 

Here a few pics of mine, hope you guys like them.

Scott


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

ScottoLaw said:


> Top Bo, you have some nice watches there yourself! I love the 300T. Very sweet. Are you anywhere near Guinand Watch Company? I recently received their catolog and like a few pieces.


Thanks Scott, and back at ya! Looks like we have the same taste in watches. That Chronosport is a killer piece. The 300T had a sympathetic restoration from IWW and I'm pretty happy with the outcome.

Funny you should ask about Guinand...they're only an hours drive away in Frankfurt, just like that other company previously owned by Helmut Sinn. Which one you looking at?


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Bo,

Thanks. I bought the Chronosport from Chronoserv a few years ago. It was one of the last two PVD models. They were selling the steel version as well, but I went with PVD. Getting into the PVD look lately. I also just saw your quote about friendly labs. Good true point. My black lab is ridiculously friendly wet or dry 

I am interested in a Guinand model 70.50LL and 20.50.05L. The pricing seems very reasonable even though it seems difficult to buy one via bank transfer. If you get the itch to drive out there ( hint hint ) maybe you can snap some pics and post 'em up.

Here are a few more of my recent buy, a CD UDT1000xl. You can see how substantial it is next to the subs. I am liking it so far, but have not put it through its paces just yet. Oh, and one of another friendly lab. Stay well my friend and thank you for your service.

Semper Fi,
Scott


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Your 657 wristshot loooks GREAT ! I'm stung by your wristcolor too. Nice Tan dude ! |>



00Photo said:


>


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL thanks. I work outside. Which is great in the summer....

Unfortunately this is what that same wrist looks like in the winter:


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Now your winter outfit looks very near to being "*tactical".* How about dressing in all White ??? :-d


----------



## Erpardo (Jul 15, 2008)

Can you tell me what is a TACTICAL watch?, is it a military, or a diver, or a GMT, or maybe a fusion of them?


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

Erpardo said:


> Can you tell me what is a TACTICAL watch?, is it a military, or a diver, or a GMT, or maybe a fusion of them?


Based on the wide variety of watches posted in this thread, it appears that everyone has a different opinion of what a tactical watch is! :-d

I'd say it's a watch that is designed for, or often used by personnel such as military, law enforcement, public safety, etc. Generally speaking, it's going to be a tough watch that can handle adverse conditions.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

00Photo said:


>


totally digging the black 675S |>


----------



## DoubleTap (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Man, I've always thought those looked cool... I can get a pretty good deal throught the military, but how is the quality? I've heard good and bad..:think:



DoubleTap said:


>


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

While I wait for the CD Special Forces (home recoving from surgery and the day long Burn Notice marathon made me have to order one of these)to arrive this would be what I consider my tactical watch. Seiko OM ceramic coated on both the watch and bracelet.


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

i got my Marathon TSAR (sterile), my Traser P6500 Type 6, and my Suunto X-Lander Military Edition

check em out


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

What the heck is that??? HYPER cool! 



yamahaki said:


>


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

New unexpected addition:


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> What the heck is that??? HYPER cool!


Its basically a Special Edition Sinn UX I believe. I could be wrong though.


----------



## buffalohead (Apr 23, 2007)

Erpardo said:


> Can you tell me what is a TACTICAL watch?, is it a military, or a diver, or a GMT, or maybe a fusion of them?


Tactical basically means black. If it has some nylon or nylon type material on it someplace, that's even better. If you can mount a light on it, that's bonus tactical points.

*said with tongue in cheek...sort of* ;-)


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

buffalohead said:


> Tactical basically means black. If it has some nylon or nylon type material on it someplace, that's even better. If you can mount a light on it, that's bonus tactical points.
> 
> *said with tongue in cheek...sort of* ;-)


Dictionary.com definition:-d

*tac·ti·cal*  (tāk'tĭ-kəl) Pronunciation Key 
adj. 

Of, relating to, or using tactics.

Of, relating to, used in, or involving military or naval operations that are smaller, closer to base, and of less long-term significance than strategic operations.
Carried out in support of military or naval operations: _tactical bombing._

Characterized by adroitness, ingenuity, or skill.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks!

I work in a tactical environment. All of the definitions below work with what I do, although the 'bombing' comes from below, not above as most would assume.

Oh, and I'm not sure we are very "adroit"..:-d



ebnash said:


> Dictionary.com definition:-d
> 
> *tac·ti·cal*  (tāk'tĭ-kəl) Pronunciation Key
> 
> ...


----------



## buffalohead (Apr 23, 2007)

ebnash said:


> Dictionary.com definition:-d
> 
> *tac·ti·cal*  (tāk'tĭ-kəl) Pronunciation Key
> adj.
> ...


Like somebody who would need a definition for "tactical" is going to know what "adroitness" means. In fact, has anyone ever used the word before? Ever?

I thought not.

Adroitness....puh-leeze.

:-d

deepcdvr, I'm sure you're quite adroit at times, given your profession!:-!


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> Oh, and I'm not sure we are very "adroit"..:-d


Master Chief - some big kid called me a "maladroit". Does that count? The other kids laughed. I think they were having fun with me. Will you help me beat up the big kid? I think he's in 6th grade. He's pretty big.:-(


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Marathon TSAR (sterile)









Marathon GSAR "U.S. Government"


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Guido Muldoon said:


> Master Chief - some big kid called me a "maladroit". Does that count? The other kids laughed. I think they were having fun with me. Will you help me beat up the big kid? I think he's in 6th grade. He's pretty big.:-(


I think you can take him, Guido! I've seen your tree stumps you call arms..
BTW, getting an LM-2 today (I think?). I'll post pics if I decided to take it |>


----------



## Pshrynk (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice -- would love to fond a sterile TSAR or GSAR


----------



## gooter (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

This thread has shown me no less than 4 watches that I need to have. Not want, NEED!


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

how about these


----------



## Erpardo (Jul 15, 2008)

Omega and Hamilton, comparin them, the Omega is bigger, has a better lume,original sand finished, and the dial is mate.







The Hamilton bautiful crystal (dome), perfect contrast between brigth dial and white lume indicators. same accuracy.







Omega screwed crown, 50 m. etanche.







Hamilton small push/pull crown, same 50 m. rate waterresistant.







Do you consider them as "tacticals" ?


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

DImGR said:


> how about these





Erpardo said:


> Do you consider them as "tacticals" ?


Sure.. why not.. All beautiful watches!!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



gooter said:


> This thread has shown me no less than 4 watches that I need to have. Not want, NEED!


Only 4?? :-x


----------



## woodsteel23 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine's a "semi"-tactical:


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

woodsteel23 said:


> Mine's a "semi"-tactical:


No "semi" about it!! Excellent....


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> no "semi" about it!! Excellent....


+1


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

*Wow, I fell behind over here and completely missed this thread. Some AWESOME  watches I've seen. Here are a few of my tacticals if you will.*


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Excellent, Brian!

One of the few G's on this thread, thought there would be more....

Yeah, there are some killer watches here.


----------



## woodsteel23 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks deepcdvr and Willieboy, I got the hands on it replaced with the stock Seal ones and also had Jack relume the whole dial, love it to bits.


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

Damn this thread is addictive! Some serious "must haves" in amongst everyone's pics.... you lot are killing me :-d

Here's my latest addition..... the DOXA SUB 750T Military Professional.... I don't know if orange really counts as a 'tactical' colour but I'm loving it.


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

Unfortunately no mechanical tacticals in my collection - all g-shocks...


----------



## pakelika (Jan 15, 2008)

MKII Blackwater with RN bezel on two-piece Maratac ZULU. Yes, that is a tactical sippy-cup in the background of the first picture. :-d

*MOD EDIT: No guns allowed!*


----------



## Scud (Sep 24, 2008)

Great thread, guys!

Maratac ZULU straps seem to be the overwhelming favorite here. I've never owned a watch with a nylon strap but I'm pretty intrigued now; I hope someone wouldn't mind enlightening me a bit about them

How do the Maratac straps compar to rubber or silicon straps? I imagined a nylon strap would shrink and get stiff from use in the water; I guess this isn't the case? Again, forgive my ignorance but are these straps good for all sort of vigorous activity (working our, running, etc)? Lastly, why do you guys prefer the Maratac ZULU over the Maratac Mil-Spec strap? Thanks guys and keep the pictures coming


----------



## goneontheroad (Apr 25, 2008)

whoa, snuck a Strider, in there. were we not supposed to notice that? 

ultimately, isn't "tactical" also.... "expendable"? 
i like seeing the wide array. 
i really hate them, but i still say the most TACTICAL watch is a G-Shock.


----------



## caffeinated (Dec 28, 2006)

Scud said:


> Great thread, guys!
> 
> Maratac ZULU straps seem to be the overwhelming favorite here. I've never owned a watch with a nylon strap but I'm pretty intrigued now; I hope someone wouldn't mind enlightening me a bit about them
> 
> How do the Maratac straps compar to rubber or silicon straps? I imagined a nylon strap would shrink and get stiff from use in the water; I guess this isn't the case? Again, forgive my ignorance but are these straps good for all sort of vigorous activity (working our, running, etc)? Lastly, why do you guys prefer the Maratac ZULU over the Maratac Mil-Spec strap? Thanks guys and keep the pictures coming


Nylon straps get stiff, they smell after a while, they show sweat stains and the holes can get bigger over time. But they are easy to wash (I usually just wear it in the shower when it starts to stink.) They are cheap and they are safer than a two piece strap if a spring bar gives. If you don't trim it too short you can wear it over your jacket in the cold (or wetsuit I imagine.) Plus they look cool.
Like everything, there are pros and cons.

I like the mil-spec over the nato. The mil-spec is just one piece of nylon that weaves through the spring bars. The nato adds another piece of nylon that goes under the watch and the main strap goes through it's buckles, locking the watch in place. The watch shouldn't be able to slide off the end of the strap while you are putting it on. Just extra fuss to me, but many prefer it.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Three more to add! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Three more to add! Keep 'em coming!!


Now if that's not tactical, I don't know what is. Great work.:-!

I see you're packing full foots, that kinda struck me as odd. Can you slip them over the "coral creepers", or do you wear them with bare feet like the rest of us?


----------



## UltraMagnetic (Jun 6, 2007)

agreed Paul +1

dynamiteb-)


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

VERY late to this thread I'm afraid, but this is the one I'd define as "*The* Tactical" of my collection,



















The Citizen 1300M, a mean lean and robust time telling machine. :-d

/Stefan


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

That watch kicks a$$!



S.L said:


> VERY late to this thread I'm afraid, but this is the one I'd define as "*The* Tactical" of my collection,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> Now if that's not tactical, I don't know what is. Great work.:-!
> 
> I see you're packing full foots, that kinda struck me as odd. Can you slip them over the "coral creepers", or do you wear them with bare feet like the rest of us?


Haha! No full boots there... Those are your run of the mill Chuck Taylor's! Just have a pair of HUGE fins (like size 14) and they slip right in. The ones in the picture are actually my normal size, though. The pic was taken during a "monster mash" physical training evolution/competition a few years ago. I had time to take off my converse, tie them together and clip them in somewhere during the swim portion... My team cheated like hell, but we still took third place. :-| We ran and swam faster than the other teams, but one of the evolutions was a tractor push/pull. Our skinny butts couldn't compete with the bigger boys. In fact once we got the thing going I almost got ran over trying to stop it to reverse direction... It was fun, though!


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

S.L said:


> VERY late to this thread I'm afraid, but this is the one I'd define as "*The* Tactical" of my collection,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck is that and where do I get one?


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

burdy said:


> What the heck is that and where do I get one?


Here's some basics about it,










Where to get one? Good question. I was very lucky to find this one through a good WIS friend of mine. 
I know some serious dive watch WIS'es that has been on the lookout for one of these for several years w/o finding one.

/Stefan


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

TTT.. Have we missed any out there??


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

here's my brand new one........:-!:-!:-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

ecalzo said:


> here's my brand new one........:-!:-!:-!


I looked at a very similar watch recently... Looking for a larger non-diver and can't really find one that has a military look..:-!

Congrats!


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

Here are some of the one's I could probably call tactical...
































It's a SIN that I have no SINN!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

my military/industrial's


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

WNUT said:


> Here are some of the one's I could probably call tactical...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that modified monster looks great!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Doc, looks like you have an extra GMT in there... I'll take i off your hands, if you wish..:-d

Very nice collection of military's



Dr. Robert said:


> my military/industrial's


----------



## tilnaneer (May 24, 2007)

Akoni said:


> Excellent choice for a knife!


What model is it?


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is my small collection of tacticals watches believe it or not the Seiko Quartz diver lasted my whole 22 years in the navy that's me with it on my wrist in 1990 when I was in special boat unit eleven that was one of the best commands I served with still can not believe it's still working the beating I gave that seiko.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

river rat said:


> Here is my small collection of tacticals watches believe it or not the Seiko Quartz diver lasted my whole 22 years in the navy that's me with it on my wrist in 1990 when I was in special boat unit eleven that was one of the best commands I served with still can not believe it's still working the beating I gave that seiko.


Congrats on your 22 years in the Navy! I'm pushing 28 years active so far...

I work for a similar command and spend a LOT of time over, in or around water. As you know, this type of environment will KILL normal watches... Quartz is the way to go on a lot of occations..|>


----------



## pasfreak (Jun 20, 2008)

Only real tactical is my Dievas DG Pro Orange
glows great at night

also have a basic marathon field watch (quartz unfortunately... looked and looked for the hand wind but couldn't find it)

gotta love tritium!


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

You were lucky to stay in high year tenure got me I did four active the rest in reserve got out in 2002 I was doing my two weeks with special warfare unit four in Puerto Rico when the war started had 2 sets of order and they got canceld then I got that nasty letter saying you are not needed no more two of us retired he went into the Army Nat. guard then I got crazy and called the guard they said if you have those retirement papers in sorry I think I would of been out of my environment nothing wrong with the Army but you can't teach a old new tricks then they called me 2 year's later they said they would pay me but no retirement points and I could not get promoted I said don't think so and a few hour's later they called back and gave me all I asked for I had 2 year's to cool my heels at 50 I am a little old I said no they should of took me the first time my whole family was in the Navy from Grampa,Dad,Brother after 22 years in the Navy I dont think I could go Army .My Dad did do the Army for 7 months as a flight chief on a Army Helicopter he got activated for Veitnam only Navy Chief on a Army helicopter yes he was navy at the time.


----------



## tilnaneer (May 24, 2007)

Sorry for the poo-poo cell phone pics...


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

No one showin Fortis? Guess i gotta step in. 

(shirt is not the most tactical, i know ;-) )

The 5.11 is the most tactical, because of the no fear of damaging it, and the brands rep, plus i had to put it in since it says "AUTHENTIC TACTICAL" right on the dial!! |>|>


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

New arrival....my mil-shark tiger-sub just seemed too nice to wear...so now it is on to this one:


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

my last one.........
Traser P5900...........
basic field trooper watch but still good.........
:-!:-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

river rat said:


> You were lucky to stay in high year tenure got me I did four active the rest in reserve got out in 2002 I was doing my two weeks with special warfare unit four in Puerto Rico when the war started had 2 sets of order and they got canceld then I got that nasty letter saying you are not needed no more two of us retired he went into the Army Nat. guard then I got crazy and called the guard they said if you have those retirement papers in sorry I think I would of been out of my environment nothing wrong with the Army but you can't teach a old new tricks then they called me 2 year's later they said they would pay me but no retirement points and I could not get promoted I said don't think so and a few hour's later they called back and gave me all I asked for I had 2 year's to cool my heels at 50 I am a little old I said no they should of took me the first time my whole family was in the Navy from Grampa,Dad,Brother after 22 years in the Navy I dont think I could go Army .My Dad did do the Army for 7 months as a flight chief on a Army Helicopter he got activated for Veitnam only Navy Chief on a Army helicopter yes he was navy at the time.


WOW! That is a heck of a story!

I'm in a specwar unit now in little creek...

Oh, I can see what you mean by Army/Navy. No issues with the Army, but I've worked with them a bunch, and I'm too old to learn new tricks also...


----------



## Shinichi (Jul 22, 2006)

Best Technical Watches,


----------



## Puck (Mar 23, 2008)

Shinichi said:


> Best Technical Watches,


Holy cow!  What is that? It looks like some kind of insane frankenwatch. The dial looks like a Sinn. Who makes the wonderful case? Where'd you get the work done? Or am I completely mistaken and did the watch come that way? I want one. I googled Professional's, but got nothing.


----------



## Shinichi (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Ethan.

The details of this watch please refer to this one.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1401836#poststop

http://www10.ocn.ne.jp/~gsg9/

Best Regards,
Shinichi.


----------



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Here's mine, modded Sumo:


----------



## sparkem (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*


----------



## Puck (Mar 23, 2008)

Shinichi said:


> Hi Ethan.
> 
> The details of this watch please refer to this one.
> 
> ...


Hi Shinichi,

Just got your reply, thank you. That watch is killer!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Had to add this one..


----------



## J.B. Books (Jul 13, 2007)

Now that's a smooth combo! Is that a Sinn rubber strap?



deepcdvr said:


> Had to add this one..


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

tallguy said:


> New arrival....my mil-shark tiger-sub just seemed too nice to wear...so now it is on to this one:


Put some sturdy, shoulderless springbars on this baby and got a couple of Zulus.....NOW it is tactical!


----------



## CMAS DIVER (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



sparkem said:


>


Hi, this is cool you have :-! can you light me up what model is it :-s


----------



## sparkem (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Seiko SNM035, coated in ceramic by samanator on this forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=201509&highlight=landmonster


----------



## CMAS DIVER (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



sparkem said:


> Seiko SNM035, coated in ceramic by samanator on this forum.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=201509&highlight=landmonster


Thanks a lot, it took me whole night surfing the web, I thought I found it, SNM037, but it's orange dial. Now I got it. appreciate your reply.


----------



## 316L (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

love that luminox on that nato


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

J.B. Books said:


> Now that's a smooth combo! Is that a Sinn rubber strap?


Oh, yeah!! I got the strap from a trade. Have one on my U-1 and was fishing around on where to put the new one and tried it on my 100F. AWESOME fit! :-!


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

That strap looks like it was MADE for the Bathys. Nice look!

Mark


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

here are some of mines...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

angelo said:


> here are some of mines...


Wow... You have got some sweet watches! What is the one next to the Pan homage? Schauburg?


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Wow... You have got some sweet watches! What is the one next to the Pan homage? Schauburg?


thank you!

...it's a modified uzi tritium watch.


----------



## vespatim (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking on these forums for a while and finally got around to taking some pictures of the watches I have that I would consider tacticals.


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

I think this rates another look.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

ncmoto said:


>


That looks fantastic! |> :-! |>
Wait a minute...that's upside down! Interesting.


----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)

Does this count?


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

MAN that is NICE!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow... Some really great additions!! :-!


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is without doubt my favourite thread on WUS :-!

Great pics & even better hardware boys!


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)

Just picked up my Marathon TSAR from the post office.
I have it on a Citizen dive strap but will order a kevlar and big leather band.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Darth Tuna...an ultimate tactical...my only full tactical


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

This is the coolest thread!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, I knew when I started it that it would kill me (financially) to look at all these watches, but what the hell... It's only money o|


----------



## delghi (Aug 4, 2008)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> This is the coolest thread!


Yes keep up guys! :-!


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Sc_junky, I believe that's the only Bell & Ross watch I have liked. Very nice job!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree.. This rocks!



sc_junky said:


> Does this count?


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

A few...


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

inlanding said:


>


I like this watch! Looks great!:-!


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

One of my faves and a LE from Timefactors.

Dave


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

My new watch collection....yes, I've given up divers:-x:roll:b-) The wallet needed a break and I'm spending more time in the gym, so these fit the bill. Besides, with the quality of my pics (or lack thereof), you all are better off as well!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

GGD said:


> This is without doubt my favourite thread on WUS :-!
> 
> Great pics & even better hardware boys!


i agree 100%


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

tallguy said:


> My new watch collection....yes, I've given up divers:-x:roll:b-) The wallet needed a break and I'm spending more time in the gym, so these fit the bill. Besides, with the quality of my pics (or lack thereof), you all are better off as well!


Very tactical, but "given up divers" ??.... (this is where I would insert the BS flag if I had one....LOL) GOOD LUCK, my friend!!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Dave W said:


> One of my faves and a LE from Timefactors.
> 
> Dave


SU-WEET!!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Very tactical, but given up divers.... (this is where I would insert the BS flag if I had one....LOL) GOOD LUCK, my friend!!


I figured you would call me out on this one, Paul:thankso|:rodekaart:-d

But i have to say, I've been passing up a lot of awesome deals on the Sales Corner these days! (especially on TSARs, GSARs and SARs, among others!)

That tutima is sweet.....thewatchseller.com has had one at a good price for a loooong time ($750, I think!)


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

delghi said:


> Yes keep up guys! :-!












Slap one of these bad-boy straps on any watch and consider it tactical. ;D


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Just took some pics of this old favorite SS Traser with tritium tubes:


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

My Darth Tuna is definitely a Tac..:-d


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

*Damasko*









DC66 on a black 2-ring Maratec


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Keep 'em coming~! man, that darth is definitely tactical and the damasko, well the 757 is one of my all time grails, sooooo...


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my AlphaTime Titanium KSK Mission Timer. b-)


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

N-I-C-E I may have to check those out! :-!


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

WNUT said:


> N-I-C-E I may have to check those out! :-!


Thanks, Dave!

Not only does AlphaTime make awesome miltary-themed watches, their managing director, Harald Mundt, is a great guy and is himself a former German Fallschirmjäger (paratrooper).


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

XTrooper said:


> Thanks, Dave!
> 
> Not only does AlphaTime make awesome miltary-themed watches, their managing director, Harald Mundt, is a great guy and is himself a former German Fallschirmjäger (paratrooper).


A Fallschirmjäger! :think: That's not a word I hear everyday.


----------



## HogRider (Jul 17, 2008)

Alba "tactical"


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

scbo said:


> My fully modded OD Monster by Bob Thayer. Its been through alot of doors


I gotta say that this is the coolest mod monster I have ever seen!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

HogRider said:


> Alba "tactical"


Wow! I just traded away an alba like that, but the dial was too shiny... That is very cool!!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

another P6502.......
my favs...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

got one of those myself! Gotta love those tubes..


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Mine, at work.

Old School....


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Very cool!! I sense a "MOD"ification coming to your post, but cool pics! :-!


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

I still think this should be a sticky!!! Come on moderators, there's got to be something you can do...


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Hey Paul,

I think this has been the strongest thread ever  What a killer assortment of Tactical watches. Here's a few more.

Semper Fi
Scott


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



ScottoLaw said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> I think this has been the strongest thread ever  What a killer assortment of Tactical watches. Here's a few more.
> 
> ...


Scott, 
I really don't think you need TWO of those!! You could send me one, or just that UDT, my friend!!

Semper Fi!


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Paul,

I tried to give away my T-Graph to you  I passed on a chance to buy a UDT when I was in Newport for a summer back in the mid 90's.

I think back then it was several hundred dollars. Took me nearly 10 years to be able to get one. But if I ever decide to get rid of it, you have first dibs. Here's a bell and ross M2 helicopter pilot watch. Not a diver, but pretty nice looking instrument dial.

Stay safe,
Scott


----------



## Scott3670 (Mar 16, 2006)

Just traded for this beauty. Loving it!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*My tactical beater.*

*







*


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *My tactical beater.*


Man, I've been looking for one of those for a while! My favorite dial of Enzos PLUS my favorite bezel PLUS PVD!!  Oh and your killer strap too (of course....:-d)

Excellent!


----------



## Armatus (Nov 26, 2007)

Great thread, keep 'em coming!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Man, I've been looking for one of those for a while! My favorite dial of Enzos PLUS my favorite bezel PLUS PVD!!  Oh and your killer strap too (of course....:-d)
> 
> Excellent!


This one is the very first prototype, and I have worn the snot out of it, it ticks away and has taken some serious abuse, and not a scratch, very pleased with this piece, wish the lume was stronger, but apart from that I'm as chuffed as a dog with two D****:-!.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah, I bet it is tough as nails... Let me know if you want to get rid of it!! :-!


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

O&W Ranger wearing a Force Recon strap.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice, Dave! I've always wondered about O & W... Do you like the watch??


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

O&Ws are great!
I've had a few and liked them all. The ranger is my only O&W now.
The lume is just so-so but it's a nice "tactical" looking watch. :-d
200M too, with screw in crown.


----------



## nywriter21 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*










I like that luminox, what model is that?


----------



## nywriter21 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is pretty much the closest thing to a TAC watch that I have...


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



nywriter21 said:


> I like that luminox, what model is that?


Me too! Very cool! |>


----------



## nywriter21 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Found it!

http://luminox.800rpm.com/index.php?/site/catalog/series/1700 Quadrum Series/1712


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah. another G :-!


----------



## dmark (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

sig?;-)


----------



## spongen (Sep 21, 2008)

TSAR


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Excellent pics!

I feel a MOD-ification on the way, but cool nevertheless!! :-!


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with that pic  Here's a CD UDT1000xl to keep things going.

Oohrah!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

ScottoLaw said:


> I see nothing wrong with that pic  Here's a CD UDT1000xl to keep things going.
> 
> Oohrah!


Scott, you are really killing me with that one!! I still have a couple to trade with you when you are ready!!

SEMPER FI! :-!


----------



## MMCGINN (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

Heres an Old Skool Tac....


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Paul,

I think this one is gonna stay around a while  But maybe at some point I would consider helping out the Navy (lol). Not sure if this Roamer is tactical, but I have it inbound from our allies in Australia. NON SIBI SED PATRIAE ( Not For Self But Country).

S/F,
Scott





























deepcdvr said:


> Scott, you are really killing me with that one!! I still have a couple to trade with you when you are ready!!
> 
> SEMPER FI! :-!


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

Got the Sinn U1 Black









and this beauty will be here tomorrow (pic from Stephen @ UTS)









b-)


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, some more great additions!! :-!

Yes, that Roamer sure fits the bill and the U-1 and UTS are..


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

That UTS chrono is very nice.


----------



## dmark (Dec 29, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> Excellent pics!
> 
> I feel a MOD-ification on the way, but cool nevertheless!! :-!


Let's try this again...


----------



## dmark (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## scbo (Jan 22, 2008)

Custom OD Monster by Bob Thayer


----------



## DP2019 (Dec 3, 2008)

Marathon TSAR (Jan '08 contract) on grey 4 ring Maratac:


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## calibro9 (Dec 19, 2007)

what strap is that on your FrankenMonster?



SHANE 1000 said:


>


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

And another Luminox... I Love trits...:-d


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

my second..;-)


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



solar g-shocker said:


> That LumiNox is STUDLY!!


Just noticed that one --- which model is that? :think:


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

New pic of the Ranger


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Update pic of the military/industrial/tacticals, ended the yr. & started the new yr. w/ a couple of trades................


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

great O&W....:-!


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

ecalzo said:


> great O&W....:-!


:thanks


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## dmark (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

click for larger.......


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice Seiko chrono!


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

So many awesome watches already posted. The Seikos, Sinns, Marathons, G-Shocks ETC. all look battle ready. I recently picked up this Roamer. Trying to diversify to some vintage models. Although it isn't as rugged as many newer watches, I like the retro square case appearance.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I used to love coming back to the pics in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=89987&highlight=marines

But I guess they are all goneo|o|:-s


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

tallguy said:


> I used to love coming back to the pics in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=89987&highlight=marines
> 
> But I guess they are all goneo|o|:-s


Yeah, they are all gone..

Here is my latest. Not really 'tactical, but it is sooooo sweet!


----------



## goneontheroad (Apr 25, 2008)

you didn't keep the PO on the rubber?


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

goneontheroad said:


> you didn't keep the PO on the rubber?


Got both..

For day to day stuff around the compound where I work IF I wear the PO, I'll shift to rubber or nato. After work, weekends, etc, it's all SS. It is such a sweet bracelet. Like silk! And I'm not really a bracelet guy..;-)

I've got my band changing procedure down to less than a minute :rodekaart


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Paul,

Very nice looking watch.


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

One of my latest. Not tactical, but a real nice looking thick cased diver in my opinion.


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

ScottoLaw said:


> One of my latest. Not tactical, but a real nice looking thick cased diver in my opinion.


That is a great Sharkhunter... and a great Reagan quote.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

ScottoLaw said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Very nice looking watch.


Thanks, my friend! Oh, and your Doxa kicks a$$.. I had the GMT carib for ONE DAY and it was the toughest watch I ever flipped. Ended up about a week later with my PO, so it was worth it, but I'm looking to get another Doxa ASAP. Going on mission in a couple of days, but when I return I'll be 'shopping'! :-!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

stockae92 said:


>


great for sure..:-!


----------



## space_weaseal (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Thanks, my friend! Oh, and your Doxa kicks a$$.. I had the GMT carib for ONE DAY and it was the toughest watch I ever flipped. Ended up about a week later with my PO, so it was worth it, but I'm looking to get another Doxa ASAP. Going on mission in a couple of days, but when I return I'll be 'shopping'! :-!


What's going on the mission?


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

I deleted that picture... what the? Oh well, here's another.


----------



## Chris B. (Feb 11, 2006)

Only one I currently have could be considered a "tactical"....










but I continue to get upset every time I think about selling this one, a "modded" Seiko sawtooth:


----------



## Krazy8 (Dec 20, 2006)

Sea 3 Green Stealth


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> What's going on the mission?


Sorry, just traveling for my job :-!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Sorry, just traveling for my job :-!


I know, I meant what watches are you taking on "the job"?b-)


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Wanted to add this one here.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> I know, I meant what watches are you taking on "the job"?b-)


haha... sorry, Ty

Yeah, taking the U-1 and a G for wet work, my PO for traveling and my Schaumburg for the post-op drink fest (in case the boys get out of hand...b-))


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> haha... sorry, Ty
> 
> Yeah, taking the U-1 and a G for wet work, my PO for traveling and my Schaumburg for the post-op drink fest (in case the boys get out of hand...b-))


Nothing like a celebratory "Mission Accomplished"!!! If things get out of hand, can we officially re-name the Schaumburg the "SEAL knocker"?:-d:-d

Best of luck and come back safe.....all of you. My prayers and support are with you guys, every step of the way.|>|>


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Paul,

God Speed my friend. Maybe you can post up some pics of your "travels" when you return. That Schaumburg is a friggin' tank good call taking that one out for the post mission "de-brief". LOL

Semper Fi,
Scott


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

samanator said:


> Wanted to add this one here.


more information needed about this watch...
it's a mod by yourself or by someone else?
thanks


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

ecalzo said:


> more information needed about this watch...
> it's a mod by yourself or by someone else?
> thanks


Yeah me too!  im drowning in drool looking at this amazing mod!

wowzers batman! |>|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## Oguh (May 20, 2007)

Here's my "improved" G-Shock MRG-7100. It's a great watch, really rock solid. The DL coating (DLC) is strong, but still I've managed to make some scratches on the case, but that was after extreme use. Don't like bracelets and replaced it with a 26 mm carbon fiber strap.


----------



## janice&fred (Oct 26, 2008)

*some i got from soldiers-->*

here's a gsar i got from an american navy diver currently deployed here in the southern philippine islands. he broke it and traded it to me for a seiko 6309 i had. i got it fixed with the help of jack at industrial watch works and now it is one of my favorites!









5513 issued to a philippine military diver back in the late 70's









some more assorted watches i got from ex USA servicemen now living here in the philippines... 









































































































































thanks for lookin!

janice


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

ecalzo said:


> more information needed about this watch...
> it's a mod by yourself or by someone else?
> thanks


This is a mod done by me. It is a ceramic coated Seiko SNKF (BFS). The dial and hands were changed to a Sinn 657 type. There are a lot more pictures of this on the Seiko Forum under the BFS Love thread. You can contact me about this at [email protected]. Colors are Forest Green (Set it next to the B&R military edition and it is the exact same color) and Armor black ceramic. The Strap is a Oakley 24mm Bund with the buckle coated in the green.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are a few more plus some size comparison photos.

























Next to a 48mm tuna.



























Sitting next to a (L-R) Tuna, Sumo, Orange Monster and a SXK Mod.


----------



## larsy (May 16, 2008)

A very nice modification, thanks for posting.


----------



## ISAIL (Sep 2, 2006)

This is tactical in my book:









This one too:


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

ISAIL said:


> This is tactical in my book:


i like this BALL |> is it an auto or quartz?


----------



## ISAIL (Sep 2, 2006)

stockae92 said:


> i like this BALL |> is it an auto or quartz?


Auto. The only thing I've found with this case and auto movement.

They come up on the bay from time to time, and go for ridiculous prices for what they are (a traser case with a Ball auto movement). I wanted one for over 2 years before finally paying a ridiculous price for it. Alcohol was a factor in the bidding, but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## alanlocal80 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Hi Paul, Do these count as "Tacticals"?*

Tsar, Gsar, Jsar and Tudor 7928 from '66.
The Tudor was my Dad's watch. He was in the "Canoe-Club" and wore it in Viet-Nam.
He retired from ACU-2, Littlecreek in '76.

Best Regards to all,
Alan


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello, Alan! Good to hear from you... Nice set you got there. Just saw a very similar Tudor on sale somewhere. Maybe TZ...:-s Sweet!!

Here's another pic of my PO


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

You wear a DOXA on patrol / police duty?
I thought all you guys wear G-SHOCK or Luminox.
Jim



DMB said:


> Whew, at first I thought you said "testicles". :rodekaart
> 
> Actually, I gotta call foul on your thread Master Chief. You work on a sub ... EVERY watch you wear is tactical. ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

GREAT THREAD! 
Fantastic watches... I want to know how many SINN, UTS, SEADWELLER and other "exotic" or "expensive" watches have been in actual service duty. That would be another fun thread.
How about a new thread, with POSTS only from combat zone, forcible entry, crowd control, arrest / warrant, etc.
Jim



deepcdvr said:


> Excellent points! Which is why in the water, if I know I'll have two hands to work with, I'll wear a G. If not, I have a wide range of others... On land, my Tsar has served me well. Turned 'face down' and under the cuff of my bdu's, it's a perfect tool. An optional cover for the brightness of the trit tubes is a small piece of red plastic (like saran wrap) stuck to the glass. It masks the light enough to see from close up, but not far away..|>
> 
> To be honest, though, I really started this thread to see some cool watches that I can't afford b-)


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Regarding the SEIKO BLACK MONSTER ....WOW ... who did the mod?
Looks fantastic...
Jim


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

here's my latest...
i hope you'll enjoy it...


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

My Ti Tutima Commando II, MIlitary Chronograph









Super watches here? ... yes I say


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

425Ranger said:


> My Ti Tutima Commando II, MIlitary Chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that is truly tactical... :-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, not very tactical... hahaha.., but it's my thread, so tough..:-d

My newest..


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

DOXA!! Nice. Glad you got that one in...
:-!

Mark


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

How's this for "tactical"?


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)

It's tactical but not really practical :-d
You can hardly read the time.


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

oldspice said:


> How's this for "tactical"?


Yep, so tactical you can't see it.b-)


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

This is my new Doxa, just post scotchbright 'tooling'. No more bling...

Oh and talk about tactical, how about this UDT with Sinn rubber??


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

oldspice said:


> How's this for "tactical"?


That is very, very su-weet!!


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

TSAR on Bathys rubber... very comfortable!


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

Seiko SKX173


----------



## Mith (Sep 15, 2007)

Still my one and only. "Daily beater", diving companion, and definitely worth selling off my entire collection to purchase:


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

ohhhhh that is just not fair..:-x



Mith said:


> Still my one and only. "Daily beater", diving companion, and definitely worth selling off my entire collection to purchase:


----------



## dmark (Dec 29, 2008)

Covert:


----------



## dmark (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice O&W!

Not very tactical, but titanium and tritium tubes should give it SOME respect, no?


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

New one for my birthday:


----------



## special_K (Oct 9, 2008)

I consider this pretty tactical. What do yall think?


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy birthday Hector! Nice watch


----------



## energyarts (Mar 25, 2008)

I will play too........I have couple of pictures handy...:-d


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

This thread has had almost 32,000 views which has to be some sort of WUS record 

Great new additions this past week!!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

so......another one on the way...
live pics asap it will be here........


----------



## makey98 (Jul 15, 2007)

DImGR said:


> how about these


does anyone know what these straps are? Awesome. I pm the op several weeks ago and no response.


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^ Maratac Elite strap with a nicer buckle or a expensive Divestrap. (Both are the same BTW, just the price is the difference.)


----------



## dmark (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

The end all to beat all... Boo-yeah beatches!!! ;D


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

energyarts said:


> I will play too........I have couple of pictures handy...:-d


Cool watches!

You dive the MK-21? Not very tactical....:-x


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> The end all to beat all... Boo-yeah beatches!!! ;D


When's the REAL one getting here, Sawbuck?? :roll:


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> When's the REAL one getting here, Sawbuck?? :roll:


LOL! I know... it's killin' me Paul and you're just not helping at all here!!! :-d I keep looking at this picture and the Sea Devil all day long... they're makin' me go crazy!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> LOL! I know... it's killin' me Paul and you're just not helping at all here!!! :-d I keep looking at this picture and the Sea Devil all day long... they're makin' me go crazy!


Yeah, can't wait for the real thing. I love those kind of cases. PURE COMFORT


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> Yeah, can't wait for the real thing. I love those kind of cases. PURE COMFORT


It's my first cushion style case diver, so I'm really lookin' forward to trying it. I can't wait until Alon invoices me for the remaining amount due, then I'll know it's getting close to time. So until then, I continue to wait, lookin' like this :-x:-x:-x:-x:-x


----------



## energyarts (Mar 25, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> Cool watches!
> 
> You dive the MK-21? Not very tactical....:-x


:-x:-x:-x:-x


----------



## JasonChinnock (May 1, 2007)

Can't beat a classic retired diver!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

JasonChinnock said:


> Can't beat a classic retired diver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

800TI on attack board



















FORTIS Marinemaster....


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

*Chase Durer UDT 1000 XL*

My "tactical" Chase Durer UDT 1000 XL


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

How about this one? Still waiting for my low-lite Maratac Zulu, though...










And then there's this little guy...










Regards,
Adam


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Chase Durer UDT 1000 XL*

I need to join this thread with this brute!










cheers!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice!

This thread kills me....o|


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

this thread kills me too.......
here my new aquisition


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

ecalzo said:


> this thread kills me too.......
> here my new aquisition


Great lume shot!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

How about this one!


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Now, THAT, THAT is a beaut. Good night, that is one sweet watch.

Nice.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

OK. What is that!!! ^^^^ Sweet watch!!


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Nothing fancy today  I-Made strap + I-Tampered-With watch


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is my latest, Benarus Sea Devil, PVD #3.
Quite a nice watch at this price point.


----------



## tyclu (Jan 1, 2008)

here's my contribution to keeping this thread alive...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

woooooooooooooow... more beauties!!

Just got this one. Not very tactical, but su-weet nonetheless!!


----------



## tyclu (Jan 1, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> woooooooooooooow... more beauties!!
> 
> Just got this one. Not very tactical, but su-weet nonetheless!!


awww yeah. love the steelfish.

tyler


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## dbrad95 (Sep 26, 2007)

A few more to add since I first posted on this back in August...

Another MKII Blackwater









Doxa with trit tubes









Casio Riseman










And I just ordered a Suunto Vector X-Black yesterday to add to the "tactical" collection.

Don


----------



## Krazy8 (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

The GP and Riseman ROCK!!|>


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

my lats one.........
another orsa..........


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

The great watches just keep coming  They all look so good. How about this SubZ Tactical from Kremke Watch Company?


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

DeepC-

Thats a Hirsch Liberty strap, yes?

I had my blue Steely on the same strap for a bit, but it's back on the steel bracelet now. Awesome watch.


----------



## Vagabund (Feb 7, 2009)

My one and only,
Tutima Pacific

Regards Michael


----------



## marathoner (May 2, 2009)

*what kind of watch is this????*



ncmoto said:


>


Hi,
What kind of watch is this?? A very nice piece indeed...


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: what kind of watch is this????*



marathoner said:


> Hi,
> What kind of watch is this?? A very nice piece indeed...


It's a Seiko 'modded' monster


----------



## marathoner (May 2, 2009)

*Re: what kind of watch is this????*

interesting! I like it.....thanks for that.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

how do you like them apples?


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome back, Paul!! And nice Aquagraph!!!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

so Sinn U series straps fits Aquagraph too? nice! |>


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

this count?


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

my latest......


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> how do you like them apples?


I like them apples a LOT :-! So much so that I stole the idea buddy :-d


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

Benarus Sea Devil, PVD/orange:


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

jiminpotomac said:


> Benarus Sea Devil, PVD/orange:


That is EXCELLENT!! |>


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Crappy picts from when I first got my TSAR:



















New picts of my new JSAR:










I apparently like to take pictures of watches and knives together at 6pm, even 3+ years apart... :-s :-! Trust me, it was not intentional. I had no idea my old TSAR picts were at 6pm as well until I posted them up!


----------



## alaip (May 14, 2009)

hello,

Does somebody know hhere i can get my B42 fortis repaired in Montréal Canada ?

Thanks for any info

Alaip


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

*Is this some kind of record?*

WOw.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, awesome work everybody, a truly epic thread. I challenge any man to look at all 21 pages and not get just a _little_ excited!

I know these aren't in the same league, but heck I just wanna be part of this awesomeness.

Tactical, 80s style - Gallet 7750 (military issue pilot chrono). After seeing all these I'm going to get a black or charcoal NATO for it.










Tactical '09 style - no introduction needed!


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

well, most of my watches are black and can therfore be considered "tactical". however, it is in my opinion not possible to get any more tactical (stealthy) than that:










or that:










if one is looking for an even more stealthy watch, it gotta have some kind of camouflage force field, make it visible only for its owner ;-)

regards, holger


----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)

Two opposites meet: Broadarrow and "Military" SEIKO titanium chrono:


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

S.L said:


>


That's a hell of a cool watch, really impossible to find!

Here's the smaller brother...:


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

my new aquisition....

live pics asap....


----------



## Andre Christiansen (Jun 18, 2006)

The most tactical I can get, PRG-80YT


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Paul,

Huh, a long thread, but a good one. :thanks Here's one of my "tacticals", which has served me well under very diverse conditions for # of yrs, but now I have "retired" it from "active" service. b-)


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Another "oldtimer tactical" of mine, still wearing some "battle scars"; need to overhaul this one to Omega for R&R. Anyway, this timepiece never failed me. b-) After Omega R&R this one will "retire" too.


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

A bit of British flavour too. :-! A good & solid tool diver.


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

A basic beater tool watch. A field modified Marathon Navigator - bezel #s repainted with luminous paint by a screwdriver :-d, but it works just fine ;-)


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Sinn UX GSG 9 with thermo-quartz engine, accurate as h...:-d Sinn UXs can be said to be the "ultimate tactical diver's" and not without reasons. At least for me this timepiece represents "the ultimate tactical watch" b-), really hard to beat in the tactical sense. ;-)

But that's it for now on folks; more "tacticals" maybe later on...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

What's up, guys??

Here are a couple of recent pics. My recently RE-acquired Debaufre Ocean 1 GMT and my U1 on a cheap watchadoo...

BTW, you guys have got some FANTASTIC tactical/military watches! Keep 'em coming! b-)


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice U1 Paul.


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

These are all watches that you can beat the snot out of and they'll still give you the time. One of them (the Pepsi diver) is 29 years old. The SKX007 is 15 years old.

Joe


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

swingkid said:


> That's a hell of a cool watch, really impossible to find!


Thank you. And yes they are somewhat difficult to find, that's for sure.
The 800M version can be found but is also getting rarer, at least if one is looking for a mint example.
The smaller sibling of this family, the 300M, is somewhat elusive to say the least. Cannot even remember when I saw one the last time.

And what about this one?



















(borrowed pics)

/Stefan


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, I can finally post to this thread. I have a pic of my watch in action, being insanely tactical.

WARNING: If you are easily offended by overwhelming awesomeness, I warn you in advance.

May I present the Bathys Ti...










And, yes, that is a Press Release in the background. Another shot, with a Coconut Drink Monkey. Danger Be Damned:










Mark :-d


----------



## Dan-o (Aug 5, 2008)

Mark, I can put that beast through the ringer if you want. We're going to Pisgah National Forest for a little mountain bike excursion;-). The watch looks great w/the NATO strap!!!. 
Sorry for not posting a tactical, just wanted to give Mark some kudo's on a fine investment(don't be afraid to get er' dirty). Damn this thread has alot of posts!!!!|>.

Blessings,
Dan-o


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Going tactical with this one on a weekend cruise to Nassau for Memorial day....hope there are no "pirates in the carribbean":roll:b-)









and I've got this military froggy incoming from Japan next week:


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

manitoujoe said:


> Ok, I can finally post to this thread. I have a pic of my watch in action, being insanely tactical.
> 
> WARNING: If you are easily offended by overwhelming awesomeness, I warn you in advance.
> 
> ...


Mark...that Zulu makes that watch!


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Understrapped at 22mm, but I think it looks cool. Also, it's not like I'm anywhere NEAR water. Or danger. 

Unless you count office politics. And then, I'm in the thick of it.

Thanks, guys!!
Mark


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

.


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

I'm posting again (after the CWC Royal Navy that you can see on page 20 of this wonderful thread), as I've recently added a new tactical to my collection: a military Gallet ADANAC NAvigator (issued 1986)




























b-) cheers!


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Here's comparison shots both day & nite btw field mod Marathon Navigator and std Marathon Navigator. You'll see the field mod Nav works just fine. :-!

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

great great gallet and marathon.......:-!:-!


----------



## delghi (Aug 4, 2008)

Seafighter + Monster here


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Just got a 42 PO and the KILLER bracelet for my U1!!!


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## LFCRules (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## txus (Nov 19, 2008)

Fly Monster... ??










More fotos at..

http://www.risingsunwatches.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7609&highlight=fly+monster

;-)


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Txus,

I like your "Fly Monster"! |> A clean simple dial with good hands and the day-date doesn't stick out. Very good, indeed :-!


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi LFCRules,

Good to see some Breitlings too. 

Your Avenger LE certainly has the looks :-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....... Man, that is a beauty!!



LFCRules said:


> Here's mine:


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

I've got to give a tactical shout to the Halios Holotype. I've nicknamed mine "Black Sunrise". It's a kick a** watch that can take just about anything you throw at it and still come back smiling, ready for more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

*Kazimon Funfhundert Ti *


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome, loving this watch and great picture too:-!



Bloom said:


> I've got to give a tactical shout to the Halios Holotype. I've nicknamed mine "Black Sunrise". It's a kick a** watch that can take just about anything you throw at it and still come back smiling, ready for more.


----------



## MMCGINN (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## medenblik (Apr 28, 2007)

Some of my Taticals


----------



## txus (Nov 19, 2008)

MAJJ said:


> Hi Txus,
> 
> I like your "Fly Monster"! |> A clean simple dial with good hands and the day-date doesn't stick out. Very good, indeed :-!


Many thanks..

Harold (yobokies) did a very nice job.

;-)


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Kremke Subzilla Tactical is my recent tactical addition.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Love this watch.... b-)


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

b-)


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

This one could be "Sultan Of Brunei SWAT tactical"  :-!
Just joking.. Wonderful piece



S.L said:


> And what about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...OK.. my soon-to-be-tactical(ly for the beach)


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

:-d:-d


----------



## KenC (May 5, 2005)

Okay...I've spent quite a bit of time going thru this thread trying to figure what "tacticle" means in this context. And what I discovered is there is no consensus except for a reasonable degree of water resistance....oh well. :-d


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

KenC said:


> Okay...I've spent quite a bit of time going thru this thread trying to figure what "tacticle" means in this context. And what I discovered is there is no consensus except for a reasonable degree of water resistance....oh well. :-d


The funny thing is .... this whole thread was based on a typo. He meant to write "testicles".


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

diaboliq said:


> This one could be "Sultan Of Brunei SWAT tactical"  :-!
> Just joking.. Wonderful piece


:-d even the Sultan Of Brunei couldn't get hold of it, it's too rare...



DMB said:


> The funny thing is .... this whole thread was based on a typo. He meant to write "testicles".


Hahaa, thanks, you made my day!


----------



## apollo26 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello Forum
Here´s my tactical diver.....



Regards Apollo


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, I'm good for three (at _least_).


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

KenC said:


> Okay...I've spent quite a bit of time going thru this thread trying to figure what "tacticle" means in this context. And what I discovered is there is no consensus except for a reasonable degree of water resistance....oh well. :-d


Yeah, we got a little out of hand, but there are some SU-WEET watches on this thread...:-!


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

i figure now's a good time to update my tactical collection from page 7 of this thread 

enjoy










































































































BONUS!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

i couldn't resist and i bought another tactical one.......
this time it's a precista prs-10......
live pics asap......


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)

Suunto Core Extreme Limited, total black with a green backlight so great at night 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=283029


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Trimix PVD










Doxa Sub 300T Seahunter










Dwatch










Scubapro Tuna 500m










Seiko 6309 PVD










UTS 3000m PVD


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

my last one..........:-!:-!:-!


----------



## dangsoda (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm thinking this thread has finally run it's course since we've gotten to the point that a Connie and Datejust are being called "tactical". :-s



dangsoda said:


>


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

OnTimeGabe said:


> I'm thinking this thread has finally run it's course since we've gotten to the point that a Connie and Datejust are being called "tactical". :-s


Good call.:-d:-d


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

*One of the original 'tacticals'*

1995 SandY P650:


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Luminox EVO "Ultimate Seal" Chronograph professional diver.

























Suunto X6M and Observer "Black Collection"























Highgear "Altiforce"


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

OnTimeGabe said:


> I'm thinking this thread has finally run it's course since we've gotten to the point that a Connie and Datejust are being called "tactical". :-s


Don't you know, Gabe? The Country Club has the be one of the most "tactical" environments around.;-):-d


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



laughinggull said:


> Darth Tuna...an ultimate tactical...my only full tactical


Solid~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

New in the stable..


----------



## SmithandWesson (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry, but I always take poor pictures with my cell phone, some of you take spectacular pictures, I am envious. 
Here are mine, the one on the left is a new sample that we are considering manufacturing, I can't seem to take it off my wrist for long, and the one on the right is my Uzi Ballistic. I really like the sample one though, Auto movement and BIG. Both have Mb-Microtech Tritium.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

*Here are mine*

I own none of them anymore


----------



## medenblik (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## MMCGINN (Feb 12, 2008)

Korsbek OE with PVD Bezel


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's a modded SKX007 that I sold some time ago.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

a brand new timex tactical.......;-)


----------



## panheds (Oct 24, 2008)

This is what i wear and love it


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

This just showed up from Japan.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

not at the level of your's guys but here's mine......


----------



## Scud (Sep 24, 2008)

LFCRules said:


> Here's mine:


What a beauty, I absolutely love the Blacksteel Super Avenger.


----------



## Dangerjon (Aug 23, 2009)

TaWaTec ICS Titan Diver, 300m. Gets the job done...


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

tawatec is good but take a look at the rule for the watch pics....
prior that a mod will inform you.........
check rule n.5 here:
http://www.watchuseek.com/forum-rules-and-guidelines 
no guns photos allowed....


----------



## Dangerjon (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Dangerjon said:


> Thanks!


;-) nothing.....
great tawatec,.|>


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

_*D*_


----------



## Enzo82 (May 4, 2008)

PRS-18 A


----------



## elemental (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)

Burn Notice b-)


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

^I love that watch. Been digging around for a good deal on a well-used one, but no luck so far.

Speaking of which, if anyone has a well-used one they want to sell...PM please


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Seiko Prospex Marine Masters:-!










The Arnie:-!










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## sparkem (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking back through this thread, maybe we should change the title to "show your watches."


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

sparkem said:


> Looking back through this thread, maybe we should change the title to "show your watches."


haha.. you are probably right, but there are some real gems in the bunch, don't you think?

In fact, here is a is a pseudo-tool Tag. Yeah, not really tactical, but as you said, we kind of departed from that a while back..


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, here are a few more..


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Paul! What model Seiko is that third from the right. Ive been wanting to grab one of those for awhile.


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's my latest: the Marathon CSAR.


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

paulsax said:


> quite a thread. clearly tactical covers rather a lot of ground. *way back when I used to have to be tactical the conventional wisdom was that digital watches did not work well as they often took two hands to determine the time.* On that I might add that you cant use them a back up (oh sh*t) compass. I think options will rightly vary as there is no one tactical senario. Oh and the velcro straps were often frowned upon as apparently they would give you up due to the noise. I suspect that few will get within velcro noise range of a bad guy and feel the need to check the time...........
> 
> lots of nice pictures everyone.


Can someone explain that? I'm new to the watch thing, and that just sounds like an excuse to wear cool-looking analogs instead of G-Shocks all the time 

Not that I'm complaining for having an excuse to buy a greater variety of watches.

BTW, thanks for all the contributions to this thread, I've been browsing a little of it almost every day, very interesting.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

This one works for me too:



*D*


----------



## sparkem (Aug 24, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> haha.. you are probably right, but there are some real gems in the bunch, don't you think?
> 
> In fact, here is a is a pseudo-tool Tag. Yeah, not really tactical, but as you said, we kind of departed from that a while back..


It is a good thread. A nice collection of cool watches pics. I was just pointing out that it went off topic somewhat.


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

great withthesword.......:-!
you know i will post a new tactical watch sooner.....;-)


----------



## Gravina (Nov 26, 2007)

Omega and Certina










Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## IslandCop (Mar 20, 2006)

Great thread! Here are a few....


----------



## Topkick (Apr 17, 2009)

Just slightly tacticle.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Keep it up, folks!

My latest:


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, got this one too...:-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Another quick pic. The 'Titan" on Sinn rubber.. :-!
\


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Paul

Do you realize the thread you started is about to hit 61,000 views!! Great Trieste. That is a serious watch and the fact that the pushers can operate underwater is key. A pvd model of the ball would be great to see.

Scott


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

Kremke SubZilla Tactical


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

That Kremke is gorgeous! I like the brushed version with a pvd bezel, too!

Paul, how is that SMW? They have a pretty cool GMT version that has always tempted me...:think:

Me, I'm totally-tactical-tuna these daysb-)

(BTW..this is the same Tuna pictured at the top of this page....thanks Spring-Diver!)


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

*Milsub LRRP*

Can my milsub be tactical? Got it on the calico jack strap.
If I was "real life" tactical, I'd probably wear my DW 6900 g shock or my one of my old trasers in the drawer.


----------



## MMCGINN (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Milsub LRRP*



Peahi said:


> Can my milsub be tactical? Got it on the calico jack strap.
> If I was "real life" tactical, I'd probably wear my DW 6900 g shock or my one of my old trasers in the drawer.


Looks Great!!! Congrats


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

nice watch. if you haven't already, can you post some dimension and review of the watch? :-!

(or point me to the right direction if there's already a review for it  )



deepcdvr said:


> Another quick pic. The 'Titan" on Sinn rubber.. :-!
> \


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

stockae92 said:


> nice watch. if you haven't already, can you post some dimension and review of the watch? :-!
> 
> (or point me to the right direction if there's already a review for it  )


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=311263


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

tallguy said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=311263


:thanks


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> Another quick pic. The 'Titan" on Sinn rubber.. :-!
> \


Paul nice watch.


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, here's my latest Tactical.

DWATCH, all PVD (Reef Hour hand inbound) on a 24mm 5-ring PVD Panatime Zulu (really nice strap, BTW):



















Not shabby, right? It's a looker and the blue-tinted AR is so sweet. Lume lasts all night long.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

*tacticals??? Just a few of them*


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice Seikos!

I'll say it again, the Marinemaster should have its own forum..


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

1986 contract USAF issue


----------



## matt.wu (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

matt.wu said:


>


that looks awseome  :-!

does it has AR coated crystal?


----------



## matt.wu (Mar 24, 2008)

:thanks

I don't think the crystal is AR coated. Probably just a reflection from my computer screen :think::rodekaart:-d


----------



## Nasser (Nov 23, 2009)

My ORIS :-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

There are some GREAT watches here! KEEP IT UP! :-!


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

Thought I would bump this epic thread to see if anyone had some new hardware to show off.


----------



## NegativeCambre (Jun 20, 2009)

I know this one has a bit more shiny bits then a lot of the watches in this thread, but I'd still consider it "tactical," and maybe the most 'tactical' watch I own beyond my g-shock. I've worn it on duty for three (going on four...) nights straight and it has been absolutely adequate and has proved to me I can function with an analogue lume-only watch in the middle of the night. It is no more shiny then my badge, nameplate, or bright yellow taser. I love it and I'd highly recommend it to anyone, for the money it might be one of the best buys in Seiko diver's this side of a monster.



















Steve


----------



## caffeinated (Dec 28, 2006)

Here are mine.


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll throw in my W3 K2 Diver, once I get my strap from Carl at gasgasbones she will have a real 
tactical / Tool watch look to her. :-!


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

What a fantastic looking watch. Are you featuring in a Manga today? :-!



Bierkameel said:


> Suunto Core Extreme Limited, total black with a green backlight so great at night
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=283029


----------



## L42A1 (Jan 8, 2010)

My tactical is my Vostok VDV Amfibia. This watch has taken a real pounding over the years. It used to be worn with a black NATO strap.








But now has a Guards Division NATO strap.


----------



## caffeinated (Dec 28, 2006)

Pic of my tactical Fortis, just for fun.


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's a new one: titanium Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman









Some Casios


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Here's a couple


----------



## khw (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow... there are some REALLY nice watches on this thread...

Here is my latest (soon to be flipped) :-d










Flipped this one last week..


----------



## snailfan (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## fritz40 (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is my powertool



















Regards
Christos


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

The Wilson K2 on a BRV2 strap from Carl at Gasgasbones.com :-!


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

This is my tactical








BUT, THESE TWO are my ULTIMATE TACTICALs!!


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

three new members to the tactical family:




























cheers


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I did not know pictures that had firearms in it were not allowed so im removing my post.


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not sure this qualifies as tactical but here goes...








Vostok New Komandirskie


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks even better on its gasgasbones nylon strap :-!


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm afraid my photography isn't up to the fine standard set by previous posters, but here's mine...

























Regards,
Tim


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

DiverDoc said:


> I'm afraid my photography isn't up to the fine standard set by previous posters, but here's mine...
> 
> Regards,
> Tim


Are you kidding? :-d Your photos are very good. |>|> Nice watch too :-!


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

HOOYAH, DMT's!!


Nice one too, Bill :-!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

This qualifies.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

425Ranger said:


>


wow, that looks great 

do you have more pictures of it and may i ask what model that is?

regards, holger


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey what's up guys?

This is the greatest tread I have ever seen! 
Here is mine, not sure we can call it tactical....


----------



## hotwax (Mar 8, 2010)

Fabio - nice watch !! :-!


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

hotwax said:


> Fabio - nice watch !! :-!


 Thanks!!!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

At home amongst the tactical environment of filing cabinets.....


----------



## weblogik (Mar 7, 2010)

Amazing watches collection!!! |>



deepcdvr said:


> Oh, here are a few more..


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

A couple oldies but goodies...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Keep'em coming, folks!! :-!

Hard to believe how many posts on this thread! And to think that most people actually believe this says 'testicles' at first glance... :-d

Here are my three latest TACTICALS

Glycine Combat Auto










Sinn 857 (pictured with my U1)










and the Orient Mako


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving this thread :-!

Here's a Citizen BJ8024 on a lowlight maratac.

Just waiting until carl @ gasgasbones is up and running again then this will be indestructible


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

b-)​


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

ACG said:


> Loving this thread :-!
> 
> Here's a Citizen BJ8024 on a lowlight maratac.
> 
> Just waiting until carl @ gasgasbones is up and running again then this will be indestructible


nice! What's the diameter on that one? :think:


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks.

It's 47mm across the two protuding bits at 9-3
Only 27mm across the glass though so it wears smaller than it sounds

51mm lug to lug but they curve nicely. 15mm deep.



deepcdvr said:


> nice! What's the diameter on that one? :think:


----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)

Dw-5600 MS


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

ACG said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It's 47mm across the two protuding bits at 9-3
> Only 27mm across the glass though so it wears smaller than it sounds
> ...


Great size... Thanks! :-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

BUMP!

Let's see some more hooyah watches.. :-!


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Does this one count?


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

Holotype #18 checking in


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Keep 'em coming!!

Just landed this one...


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

Love this thread:thanks


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's my skx173 but with a seiko bezel protector (maybe call it the "stealth bezel cover"?)


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## dammen (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a pic from my time in the army. I know I am posing, but then again who hasn't? :-d

This was before I found WUS and my love for watches so I was just wearing a simple $40 Casio, it served me well though.


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Paul,
Its completely OT, but what black backpack is that in your earlier pictures and where can I get one from?
Areez


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll add my new UTS 1000m.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



Biginboca said:


> In my mind Tactical really = G Shock, but since this is a dive watch forum let's try these:


Where do you get those straps?


----------



## matrixcode (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

I think that is a bell and ross velcro strap.


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Tactical?


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## KLR_Redux (Sep 8, 2009)

Casio reverse LCD Pathfinder on 24MM Zulu. Reserve field training, civilian job warrant execution & threat mgt. training.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## John in AR (Mar 2, 2010)

New here; not sure what is typically seen as a 'tactical', whether it's a military-look thing, a WR-rating thing, or what exactly. Regardless, fwiw of what I have left. (Pared down my more expensive watches several years ago after a company buyout & shakeup... Won't be doing that again o| ):

Marathon TSAR. Came on rubber; switched to the Marathon bracelet:









Traser auto. Only 100m WR:









Same Traser on brown leather. (Back on the bracelet now):









Seiko SKX-013 (the -007's little brother) on seiko jubilee. I prefer a smallish watch like this one:









Group pic from several years agmega Seamaster 300m (quartz), TAG auto, Luminox 3204, Wittnauer two-tone, and Seiko alarm/chrono. I've since gotten rid of the Omega, TAG, and Luminox pictured:









Seiko 5 auto. Not even a meter-based WR rating; just 'water resistant'. Surprisingly, the most accurate auto I've ever owned - less than 20 seconds a week off:









Different Seiko 5 (same model) on factory bracelet. I bought a second one when the first one was so accurate - second one is above average, but not as phenomenal as the first:









Tissot PRS-200. Not sure I'd call it 'tactical' or even a 'diver' for that matter; 200m WR:









Bulk pic a while back.
Top = Orient 2ER auto on deployant, Pulsar, Casio, Casio AMW, Seiko SKX-013
Bottom = Casio AMW blue, J. Springs (Seiko), Traser, and the two Seiko 5 autos:


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Picture of the gang...


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

uspopo said:


> Picture of the gang...


They are all really nice. I especially like the Helson with the "vintage" lume. :-!


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

seiko 5 military SNZG09...:










and here is why you can call it tactical...:




























cheers


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Couple more!

Not really so tactical, but cool nontheless.. :-d


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

ap10046 said:


> Hi Paul,
> Its completely OT, but what black backpack is that in your earlier pictures and where can I get one from?
> Areez


No idea which backpack you are referring to 'cause I have a few of them on here I believe, but they are issued gear and I don't remember what the brand names are. If you tell me which pack, I'll see if it has a name in it.. :-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Just went back about 4 pages.. these watches ROCK! Especially like the group pics.. 

Keep 'em coming!! :thanks


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Updated stable...


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's my lastest...


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

On ZULU this thing rocks. (well it rocks on anything)


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

I guess I'll add my MKII LRRP



















and the Kazimon 1500


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Four of the best tactical watches going:


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

My tactical Bathy's. :-!


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Jimmy, that Benthic looks hot with the Zulu and even hotter with the leather strap!! |>

Stan


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is my tactical choice..


----------



## paulplays (Dec 8, 2008)

WJBecker said:


> I'll add my new UTS 1000m.


Can we see a close up of the stuffs on da wall?


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

HSD with PVD Blackrider Kevlar strap


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Nalu said:


> Four of the best tactical watches going:


Hey, Colin! Almost pulled the trigger on an EZM3 recently.. VERY cool watches!


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Paul, this one is going to a mate who's about to redeploy and is a big Sinn fan. I think he's wearing his U-1 now, but is looking for something sized more moderately for summer wear in the mid-Atlantic


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

deepcdvr said:


> No idea which backpack you are referring to 'cause I have a few of them on here I believe, but they are issued gear and I don't remember what the brand names are. If you tell me which pack, I'll see if it has a name in it.. :-!


Hi Paul,
This one....


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

ap10046 said:


> Hi Paul,
> This one....


about 100 bucks with pockets for hand held weapon

"multicam ambidextrous single strap assault pack made by condor"-GRIZZLYMIKE'S OUTDOOR OUTFITTERS

:-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Two latest


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice Paul!:-! The AS is under-rated as a diver IMO and what can one say about the Speedy that hasn't already been said?

I'd put 24h watches high up on the tactical food chain, and the Air-Nautic EarlyBird homage recently arrived. Here it is compared to the O&W classic:


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, Colin.. the Seawolf is rated to 10,000 FT! :-x

The SEV is really cool too. Way over-built watch. LOVE it


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Paul, those are two insanely sweet watches!! Nice!!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks, Mark!

Hey, Slivver... you got some kick ass watches there!!

Especially like the Doxa Pro..


----------



## tyclu (Jan 1, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> Two latest


nice, paul!!! i dig that b-ling. all business.

the omega ain't bad either...

tyler


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

S.L said:


> VERY late to this thread I'm afraid, but this is the one I'd define as "*The* Tactical" of my collection,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Grail - much respect


----------



## Kaiser T (Jul 11, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but is anyone aware of official service issue "tactical" watches for USN, USAF, USM, Spl Forces, etc? Which brands are these?


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

citizenfox said:


> The Grail - much respect


Word

We are not worthy! :-d


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

slivver71 said:


>


Very nice. PVD + olive nato/zulu is a great combo, but with these pieces it works even better than usual.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

you will consider this one military? :-d with

NSN 6645-99-219-3069 is for Citizen Aqualand Dive AL0004-03E (Quartz)


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

I wonder if this is one of the longest running threads in the forum...b-)

Thought I'd post my new acquisition the Linde Werdelin Oktopus titanium, which is more "tactical" then I expected, very industrial looking. Next to its tactical buddy the Bumblebee...


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

tsaojam said:


> I wonder if this is one of the longest running threads in the forum...b-)
> 
> Thought I'd post my new acquisition the Linde Werdelin Oktopus titanium, which is more "tactical" then I expected, very industrial looking. Next to its tactical buddy the Bumblebee...


THe Ti one is very hard looking -congrats


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Lagunare on tan zulu..










MAYO SELL ME THAT INTRUDER THERE!


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Froggie with OEM black / gray housing..










Zilla on desert khaki canvas...


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

diaboliq said:


> MAYO SELL ME THAT INTRUDER THERE!


Heh, not going to happen. I'm a chronic flipper and that is a definite keeper.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Does putting it on a Zulu make it tactical?


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

stockae92 said:


>


I hope you enjoyed your trip to the Islands...You'all know that Elvis paid to have this memorial to be built.

Pops


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Does this one count????










Pops


----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)

My last........:-!


----------



## europa (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## cbhood (Feb 19, 2010)

Do these count?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Just back from a service. This is such a great thread. Awsum watches!


----------



## gwidener350z (Aug 20, 2010)

Here are a few of mine.




























Greg


----------



## dga223 (Jan 31, 2010)

well worn. 2 tours...


----------



## CaptainChaos51 (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## watt (Apr 20, 2008)

*Kobold Soarway Diver Black*

Nothing shiny here.


----------



## JOEKILLA (Jul 29, 2010)

Here you go,


----------



## Narruc (Oct 23, 2007)

DLC LRRP


----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)

Narruc said:


> DLC LRRP


Oh man!!! I love my LRRP (Capstone version), but your DLC'd MILSUB is killer! I'm very jealous Narruc!


----------



## Mr Omega (Oct 15, 2007)

I love this thread!!!! 

This has to be my all time favorite thread of all time here at WatchUseek!

I think I am seeing all of my favorite watches all rolled up into one nice little thread here. 

I will also be soon posting up my Tactical watch when I get it. 

Citizen Aqualand on Maratac Composite white stitched band


----------



## Watchscout (Mar 31, 2006)

The OP said:



deepcdvr said:


> Ok, been wanting to do this for a while, but been afraid I would want yet ANOTHER watch. Maybe a 'must have'. The proverbial "that is the last one"..
> 
> My problem is that I can't afford an SMG-1 TAC, so I am forever trying to find something that will scratch that itch, within my extremely rigid budget.


Easy fix


----------



## Dado (Sep 23, 2008)

Any info on that watch ^ ?


----------



## Watchscout (Mar 31, 2006)

Dado said:


> Any info on that watch ^ ?


Sure - I have loads of info on the watch, I ordered it made after all

What do you want to know?


----------



## hooyah22 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haven't posted on this epic thread yet so I'll throw my JSAR into the bunch


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

my vintage analog-digital ;-)


----------



## arctic_watch_addict (Jan 10, 2009)

Thought I'd post my newest acquisition, which I haven't seen yet in this great thread: 
Laco S.E.K. (Spezial Einsatz Kommando) quartz:


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

arctic_watch_addict said:


> Thought I'd post my newest acquisition, which I haven't seen yet in this great thread:
> Laco S.E.K. (Spezial Einsatz Kommando) quartz:


I do like your watch but I *LOVE* the movie - good taste :-!

cheers


----------



## Dado (Sep 23, 2008)

Watchscout said:


> Sure - I have loads of info on the watch, I ordered it made after all
> 
> What do you want to know?


Ah i thought so. Did you order the case from fricker? How much was it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## dorianinside (Nov 15, 2007)

Pictures removed by moderator.

Please check forum rules.

Moderator


----------



## jlink38 (May 11, 2010)

Read the rules, no guns!

Also, where in the middle east are you using an A1??? Let alone an M16 lol


----------



## POW311 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wearing my TAWATEC today


----------



## dorianinside (Nov 15, 2007)

jlink38 said:


> Read the rules, no guns!
> 
> Also, where in the middle east are you using an A1??? Let alone an M16 lol


Sorry didn't read the rules,

and if you'll think a bit, you'd know where.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

Latest arrival - BFK


----------



## panheds (Oct 24, 2008)

here ya go
american company swiss made
oakley holeshot 10th mountain division tactical



and a mtm patriot titanium


----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

Day-em. I hate ALL of you!!! :-d

Just when I thought I was starting to "slow down," now I need a Luminox, a Sinn, a Sea Devil, a Kobold, a ...

Seriously, great stuff, guys.

Here's a tac watch that's both extremely tough and very affordable: my G-Shock "Jungle Ops"--a Rescue G-7900 I modded with a Taikonaut camo strap.

Thanks to all for the awesome display.

DB


----------



## defstarx (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all!

It's my first post, and also my first 'tactical'. 
Just got my SWM Black Titan Diver with the PVD bracelet. I stalked it for 6 months before I decided to order one, and once I made the decision to go for it, it turned out hard to get. But I did.


----------



## Oldboy7 (Sep 17, 2010)

DWATCH, MTM Black Predator


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

The stealthiest watch I've ever had: the "military inspired" DW-6900MS:


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

NCMOTO

Nice, nice dive chronos - the Sinn, the UTS and the CSAR -3 of the nicest. 

Me, jealous, nah - but if you get the Zenton too....


----------



## watchgolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's my Invicta Black OPS Tactical...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

quick post can't hurt 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## poppydog (Nov 18, 2009)

deepcdvr said:


> quick post can't hurt
> 
> Keep 'em coming!


Hey Paul, good to see you're still around mate. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

My newest watch (and tactical):









Deep Blue Nightday Diver T100 PVD Blue​


----------



## hooyah22 (Sep 27, 2009)

Some of the JSAR


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks, Steve! Yeah, I'm still kicking...


----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)

These would be my first choices in my collection;


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

Two in line.















Got another tactical incoming (Damasko DA47)


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Can't remember if I posted this one before I let it go.. :think: Miss this one more than any others by a mile.

Not very tactical, but hey... it's my post!

Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Whoah. That one is a Grail, buddy. I guess it's tactical for NASA.


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

Custom 007 from Dotwatches - PVD/DLC/Grey AR


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

G, Lumi and H3...


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

@ yester5,

may I ask how is the legibility of the luminox during daylight? is it hard to read? a total blackout dial looks undoubtly cool, I'm just wondering if it's worth the money for me to spend...


cheers


----------



## CHOPPA (Dec 27, 2010)

my favorite


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Laco Squad


----------



## LittleBoyLost (Dec 1, 2010)

00Photo said:


> New unexpected addition:


Love that watch. Is it a Seiko? What model?


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like a custom SNDA57P1


----------



## MMCGINN (Feb 12, 2008)

">


----------



## keto9 (Dec 13, 2010)

RichardC said:


> Looks like a custom SNDA57P1


Could be SNDA65, though it looks blacker. I reviewed mine here last week, it has a slightly charcoal hue to the PVD. https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/snda65-quick-hit-first-impressions-pics-493702.html


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

Got these two just this past weekend:


----------



## shaaka (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Marathon Navigator with a bezel lume mod and NATO Mil series leather band.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Here's my addition to push us closer to 700 posts!


----------



## setherd (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*



shaaka said:


> Marathon Navigator with a bezel lume mod and NATO Mil series leather band.
> 
> View attachment 377098
> View attachment 377099
> View attachment 377100


nice! who did the bezel lume?????


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Here's a group shot of mine. Not all tactical per say, but one is almost 20 years which took a great old beating during school, one survived an accidental ride in a washing machine (40 degrees), one with a presidential touch (I doubt it would survive very much though) and one has lume that almost looks toxic








This must be the greatest thread ever - took days to get through it and definitely gave me some ideas for upcoming purchases!! :-!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Two of my latest "tactical" watches...


----------



## hantulaut (Jun 1, 2010)

.

This what i considered as "tactical"










And this one are usefull as helpfull simply a trekking device on hand.



















.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

This is my new tactical watch. Breitling Avenger Seawolf Black done by Jack at IWW!


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

Cool black Avenger Seawolf!

Did that come in black steel / coating or did you do that yourself?

R


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

No, it came as a regular Seawolf Ti. Unfortunately Breitling is not making a Seawolf in Ti anymore and they never came as Black versions before. I sent it to IWW to Jack and requsted a DLC coating for it. Jack beadblasted the case before applying DLC to give it this matt finish. I think mine is one of a kind!


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

ivan_seawolf said:


> This is my new tactical watch. Breitling Avenger Seawolf Black done by Jack at IWW!


Beautiful.


----------



## sjedwardz (Apr 21, 2006)

This is the one I wear when I need to go stealth!










A dyed G Shock 6900.


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

My latest...


----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)

CHOPPA said:


> my favorite


Same here

Love the velcro strap.
So comfy


----------



## Shark Diver (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure as hell not on anyone's grail list, but if you're talking about a no nonsense, tough as nails, reliable as the dawn, tactical watch...this is my definition.


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Arctic Assault Timer


P3120191-2-2.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

FlyPenFly said:


> Arctic Assault Timer


Love seeing pictures of this beauty :-!
Never gets tiring!


----------



## Stevo1969 (Feb 25, 2009)

sex...



FlyPenFly said:


> Arctic Assault Timer
> 
> 
> P3120191-2-2.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Ninja pilot:


----------



## bortas (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Here's some shots of the pieces I would consider tactical in my collection:














































Anybody know anything about the Traser with the ASP logo on the dial? I picked it up at a pawn shop in excellent condition for a pretty low price compared to what I've seen online. The case back has the following markings:

swiss made
water resistant 200m
mb-microtec H3 illumination
mb-microtec made exclusively for ASP

the bottom of the dial has the following markings:

t-swiss made-t t25

I'm just curious as to the story of this watch. I haven't looking under every rock online, but I really didn't find any information. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Jerome


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

ASP is a well-known company in the police community and self-defense circles. They mainly make the ASP baton. A collapsible baton in varying sizes carried by police officers and police detectives. They also make a somewhat off-beat line of flashlights. Highly respected.

That's their logo on your H3 watch.


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll post my CX Argonaut :-!


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

WJBecker said:


> I'll post my CX Argonaut :-!


 That's a beast! What's the size and thickness?


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

Its 17.5 mm thick, 46mm bezel, 55mm lug to lug and 20mm lug width. I have a 7" wrist and it fits me even better than my Wilson 2K which is 1mm smaller. I purchased it to be my go to Diving watch and so far I have to say I really love the design. :-! It arrived packed in a hard wood display case with all paper work, two 2mm screwdrivers and a 20mm rubber Dive Strap with an added drysuit extender. |>


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

WJBecker said:


> Its 17.5 mm thick, 46mm bezel, 55mm lug to lug and 20mm lug width. I have a 7" wrist and it fits me even better than my Wilson 2K which is 1mm smaller. I purchased it to be my go to Diving watch and so far I have to say I really love the design. :-! It arrived packed in a hard wood display case with all paper work, two 2mm screwdrivers and a 20mm rubber Dive Strap with an added drysuit extender. |>


Wow! That truly is a beast and a sturdy one at that! 
|>|>


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

BEST. THREAD. EVER.
















Tactical being used as intended. Pathfinders are the way to go...


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll add....




































jsar looks the part, but a little too big.
same for zilla, great lume and no battery, but a little big.
tsar w/ a new battery good choice,but.....
as you all kow, g-shock is the way to go,cheap and durable. (disclaimer, I don't care for digitals as you have to "read" them, anos you just glance at to know the time.)


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

:[email protected],

That Holotype is the bees knees. Let me know when you get bored with it. I have a line on a good home for it. Fenced in yard, lots of room to run around...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Just checking in!

You guys ROCK... Great watches on this thread.. keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jazz.NL (Oct 5, 2010)

akitadog said:


> Jazz.NL,
> 
> Nice Tacticals. What is the knife in your pictures?
> 
> ...


Thanks Akitadog.  I don't have a clue about the knife tho, I got it as a present at the hunting club.


----------



## timeparadox (Oct 7, 2010)

my latest arrival...


----------



## Slakhane (Sep 26, 2010)

MMCGINN said:


> ">


Nice combo!
What strap is that? Do you want to tell me where to buy this strap?


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## ssjuwita (Apr 30, 2011)

Casio Pro Trek PRG-130y, Traser P6508, G-Shock Mudman G-9000


----------



## oreo931 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just received my first nato strap. I love it!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## ssjuwita (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll play.....














































can't wait to add this one!!!



















To be honest, the closest watch I have to a dress diver is a bluering. I like tool divers best!!!!


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yobokies Modded 007-Monster Domed AR Sapphire









Jay(MCWW) Modded 007 Domed AR Sapphire 














GSAR with a aftermarket Bezel Insert done by Jay(MCWW)


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

presently, i got these 2...


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Couple more...


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's some past and present. b-)


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Pops


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

Modded kinetic -


----------



## ivanswk (Jun 21, 2010)

mine hehe..


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

haha.. Keep 'em coming!

Just got this one about a month ago. BEST 'Op' watch I've ever had - hands down!

Oris Col Moschin

Internet pic:










My SAD pics


----------



## partime (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## CASD (Apr 18, 2010)

My Eco-Drive


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

My current collection....


----------



## CASD (Apr 18, 2010)

My Vostok


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

My newest... Prometheus Jellyfish. What an awesome watch.:-!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

My personalized MSAR, only thing left to do is a black date wheel and possible beadblast.
Regards
Robt


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

RESCO Patriot


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

What he said...








One of my favorites. Instantly legible in all lighting conditions, tough, no nonsense and worry free!


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## DAVIDBS (Feb 27, 2007)

Gotta be the ultimate inexpensive tactical- Casio AMW 320B-1AV. I like the semi-matte charcoal IP coated case and the contrast with the gloss black bezel insert. With the OEM rubber strap it sits well on the wrist. Perfect size at 46mm.


----------



## inLine4 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Ti Wolf and Pathfinder ABC

Sent from my Garminfone using Forum Runner


----------



## jACK_bANDIT (Sep 23, 2009)

Ball LE TMT diver on gasgasbones strap.


----------



## henxing (Apr 29, 2008)

How's this for tactiCOOL?


----------



## Lkopo (Jan 21, 2011)

Bombfrog BT25


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

My beloved diver ...............


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's my tactical










Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

Love the orange highlight on the drab and negative display...


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## setherd (Jul 12, 2006)

angelo said:


>


Whoa! G-shock with plongeur hands! what model is that?


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

Kinetic on Timex Fast Wrap strap.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

BT25


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Keep it up, guys!! Like that bombfrog.. 

My latest

HOOYAH!


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

This is a no brainer...


----------



## tacticalpen (Nov 8, 2010)

slicknickns said:


> Yo Tacticalpen, your pic takes me back to the old days of this website


I thought these _were _the good old days.
;-)


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Keep posting!

Here's my latest


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

MJK737 said:


> This is a no brainer...



























Still a no brainer!


----------



## davltay (Jul 3, 2011)

Spotted Dick?


----------



## davltay (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

davltay said:


> Spotted Dick?


Sorry, Inside joke. I'm pretty sure some MIL/LEO dude will get it. I should just leave it at that.;-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

MJK737 said:


> Sorry, Inside joke. I'm pretty sure some MIL/LEO dude will get it. I should just leave it at that.;-)


It's better than having to live off of powdered milk for over a week when an operation runs long, and the rest of the rations run out.

Just saying . . . Not that I'd know from first-hand experience.


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

here's my latest round of tacticals :-d...


----------



## sidakumar (Mar 17, 2009)

Steinhart dreaming of some action


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Tactical with a capital EZM.


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll throw my new friend into the mix!



















I'm really digging it!


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

azpops said:


> I'll throw my new friend into the mix!
> 
> I'm really digging it!


Sweet! Destro titanium is right up my alley! Enjoy!


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

enkidu said:


> Sweet! Destro titanium is right up my alley! Enjoy!


Thanks, since it finally cooled down here in the desert (dropped below 90 degrees, ... LOL). I put the Nato on, and it's right at home!


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

I love Tactical watches so here are my contributions.

TAWATEC EO Diver









Seiko BFS









Casio GA100 -1A1


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

These have been abused.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Still my all time grail 



enkidu said:


> Tactical with a capital EZM.


----------



## LiveOnGMT (Sep 9, 2011)

My Luminox 8401. This is my work watch, and I have had it for about 16 months. It gets knocked around a LOT, yet not a scratch on it. My only complaint is in finding an original replacement stainless bracelet. (Standard on the 8402) Everyone seems to ALWAYS be out of stock.:think:


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

IDF Issued Eterna Kontiki Super


----------



## mrj008 (Jul 28, 2010)

Heres my Lum-tec Combat B-10, i like to think its "Tactical"


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## shaaka (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Updated my Marathon lume. Check it out.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

U1000 SDR


















Tsunami


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

Omega Planet Ocean XL on PVD'ed NATO...do we qualify..?
(sorry for the GOD awful pic)


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

Got it this morning. So tactical I ran with it on, which I usually only do with a G. Fits like a glove. Got a bunch of NATOS coming in for it, including an Atilla cordovan... CGS, that Sinn is killer.


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)




----------



## markblack (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Darth Tuna for me as well. Great watch.


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, I'll join in (Great tread Paul, I've read it from start to finish in an afternoon!!) I've been out of the Army few years so I've no "Tactical's" as such anymore. So, I'll leave it to the next generation. My Sons "Are In" Josh has the "Royal Navy Diver" on the left & Jordan wears the "Royal Marine Diver" on the right. Though Josh now has the "Traser Navigator" so we'd like to get the "Navy Diver" ceramic coated to give to Jordan for his next(Third) Tour in Afghanistan. Anyone got a recommendation where to get that done?


----------



## Pint of Brew (Aug 7, 2010)

dad-the-diver said:


> Anyone got a recommendation where to get that done?


Motor City Watch Works. They ceracote gun components and will ceracote watches for you too. Every forum poster I've read who's had work done by them has left very pleased.


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Pint of Brew said:


> Motor City Watch Works. They ceracote gun components and will ceracote watches for you too. Every forum poster I've read who's had work done by them has left very pleased.


Thanks Brew, will check that out..........


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

RESCO Patriot


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Amphibia

DSC_0194 by scottybell1313, on Flickr

Mako XL

DSC_0038 by scottybell1313, on Flickr

And DayNight OPS

DSC_0014 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


DSC_0017 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Latest fun watch!


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Just found this baby in my desk. Casio Pro-Trek. Gave it to my oldest when he went off to the Army. He had it on his wrist though basic training, helicopter training, diving school & his first Afghan Tour. Then he gave it to his "little bother" when he joined up. _He,_ then wore it though boot-camp, AIT & diving school. Served them both well, some of the best money I ever spent! Had a new case/glass off ebay a while ago so water resistance probably no longer to be counted on, but hay, think We'll retire it now!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

my MINENTAUCHER on ZULU


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

exc-hulk said:


> my MINENTAUCHER on ZULU


That is COOL!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you Paul !:-!

And here the next _tactical _of my collection.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

Can someone please define "tactical" as used in watch speak? Thanks.

Paul


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

paulie485 said:


> Can someone please define "tactical" as used in watch speak? Many of the watches here look like garden variety divers. Others are fun novelties, like the ScubaDude, My Vostok tank and parachute watches, etc. What makes a watch "tactical". Thanks.
> e
> Paul


Paul


----------



## plustardi (Jan 22, 2008)

paulie485 said:


> Can someone please define "tactical" as used in watch speak? Thanks.
> 
> Paul


Look at the pics, then you know what tactical in this thread means: Preferably black case, rugged looking, preferably with some "Special Forces", "Special Ops" or similar print. It's not about the use, it is simply about the look...

If you want to know what the forces really use, you can find that other threads here in the forum.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

paulie485 said:


> Can someone please define "tactical" as used in watch speak? Thanks.
> 
> Paul


ha... who knows! I started this post a long time ago with the intent to post pseudo 'military' watches, but we've pretty much digressed (or progressed?) to just about anything we think would fit in the category. Enjoy!

Here's my latest toy. Marathon JSAR. Too big for me, though, so I'll be flipping it soon..


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

paulie485 said:


> Can someone please define "tactical" as used in watch speak? Thanks.
> 
> Paul


anything on a zulu! 










The capeland is really about as far from "tactical" as I can imagine a dive watch being.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

mayostard said:


> anything on a zulu!


OK then. Here are my tacticals:

Paul


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

my latest aquisition...seiko darth tuna!


----------



## jay27 (Mar 25, 2009)

*MKII Paradive*

My MKII Paradive

*[no weapons]*


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

LACO! Nice, very nice!

My latest toy *the one on the left*

42mm Helson Shark Diver. It's a real beast, too... hard to believe it's only 42mm?


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

paulie485 said:


> OK then. Here are my tacticals:
> 
> Paul


Best post yet! :-d


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Post your 'tacticles'*

Kobold Tactical Seal

This will be on my wrist Tuesday










Seiko Emperor

This I have


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

timesofplenty said:


>


Best strap for this watch I have ever seen !

Outstanding ! :-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Better pics :-d

Watch just got traded..


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

I can add some too...however, some are not longer with me..


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Wearing this one today


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

*Tupperware Tac......*:-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Latest.. 46mm Incursore! (ref 3804)


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

Clone, I wish you hadn't put up that 2nd pic! I just felt the lust welling up....!!!! LOL
What a collection!!!


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

Deepcdvr, thats a great looking watch :-!


----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)

My latest addition; Benarus Moray 3


----------



## NalaJr (Oct 30, 2011)

WHEW!! What a thread.

It took me a few days, but I made it all the way through.

Incredible number of stunning timepieces.

Wish I had something to post.......working on it.

Thanks for posting all the pics everyone.

Nalajr


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

square, or block ref.500 is my favorite everyday watch. 10mm saphire crystal, omega auto movement and vintage look takes me


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

clonetrooper said:


> I can add some too...however, some are not longer with me..


haha.. that's for sure!


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

My newest tactical, the Tactico TC1. I'm loving this thing. Highly recommended as the poor man's Kobold...


----------



## LockedUp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Again,

Does my analogue Aqualand with Nato strap qualify? Most amazing tread ever...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice!

Here's my latest. A bit shiny to be a tactical, but nevertheless..


----------



## mrj008 (Jul 28, 2010)

heres one of my favorites

Maratac Pilot


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Fabio Felix said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> Does my analogue Aqualand with Nato strap qualify? Most amazing tread ever...
> View attachment 552928


It does IMO - a version of this watch was issued to RN Dive Supervisors a while back.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Due to the large number of WUS 'weapons rule' violations (WUS rule #7) and the hours of work it would take to clean this thread up, it is being closed. Members are reminded that compliance with WUS rules is a requirement of their membership here.


----------

